# The Cellophane and Clear Rinse Thread



## Lady Esquire (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey ya'll! 

On my quest to perfect my regimen and DIY results, I am trying to achieve salon quality shine, w/o all of the salon's damaging techniques. After reading many threads, LHCFers rave about cellophane and clear rinses, for shine, and it even helps with porosity. 


I do not know much about cellophane treatments, or clear rinses. DivineInspiration explained it best in this thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=68398&highlight=cellophane+relaxers

For those who are also unsure, it is a translucent, temporary hair colour that coats and infuses the hair with enhanced shine and vibrancy. It seals the hair cuticle and protects against chemical damage. A cellophane treatment consists of covering the hair with a long-lasting shine product. It comes in a variety of colors, including clear. The product is left on the hair for less than 30 minutes (it varies depending on what you're using) and rinsed out. Your hair will supposedly have incredible shine and silkiness for 4-6 weeks, (varies). Cellophane treatments are great to make damaged hair look silky. Some ladies use a cellophane the same day as their relaxer, because it supposedly penetrates better immediately after relaxer (makes sense, since cuticle is open)...and combats the dullness that relaxers may cause. 

===================================================​ 
I retrieved the below info from another board to help with exact distinctions:

*Rinses* – are temporary. It all rinses out with the very next shampoo. 
*Semi-permanent Color *- has the lasting effect of a permanent color but gentle on the hair because they contain no ammonia. 
*Cellophanes* --- no ammonia. They give the hair shine and act like a conditioner, because it puts a coating on the hair. Lasts for several weeks...longer if you have a relaxer. 

You cannot over-process your hair with any of these 3 types of products. They are safe to use unless you have an allergic reaction to any of them. They are all deposit only. They do not lift/remove any color molecules from your hair like permanent hair colors will do.

===================================================​ 
SistaSlick's Article - _*Hair Porosity: Help for Dry, Damaged Hair*_ (Part 2) 
http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/375435/hair_porosity_help_for_dry_damaged.html?cat=69
She offers 4 solutions for porous hair, and solution #2 is Clear or Colored Rinses for Repairing Scale Damage and Porosity. 

_*Snippet from that article*_:
Temporary clear or colored rinses also contain proteins that bind to and patch up the hair shaft. These rinses also give you the benefit of enhancing your current hair color, or adopting a temporary change. Clear rinses are best if you'd rather keep your current color and just add an enhanced element of shine. Sebastian's Colourshines and Jazzings all make great hair rinses that will help reduce your hair's porosity.

===================================================​ 
JenniferMD, former member, now the owner of www.RoundBrushHair.com sells a Dominican clear cellophane, called _*Color Showers *_(100% - no ammonia, no peroxide). 
http://www.roundbrushhair.com/index.aspPageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=20 <---see product here. 
Color Showers comes in many colors, and comes in clear as well. Says it adds shine and moisture.
Other brands are Adore, Jazzings, Matrix, Sebastian, Ion, Vitale, Freddrick Frekkai, Clairol, and so many more.

=====================================================​ 
MissBermuda started a thread: _*Deep Conditioner + Clear Rinse = Silky Sexy Hair *_- http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=221827&highlight=cellophane 

=========================================================​ 


** Chime in and share your knowledge, and correct me if I have misstated anything. *
** Please share your good and bad experiences with cellophane and clear rinses. *
** What brands do you use? *
** How and when do you use it?*


*Henna heads*, I know it is a no-no to apply synthetic products on henna'd hair. However, I only use BAQ henna (and indigo, cassia, amla) a few times a year. *After about, let's say 2 months worth of washes, do you think it is safe to use these cellophane and clear rinses? *Of course, I would do a strand test first, and I would use the products that are free of PPDs, ammonia and peroxide.


----------



## JLove74 (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks for this info.  I;m actually sitting here with John Frieda Glaze, clear, in my hair.

Off to read...


----------



## SoAnxious12 (Apr 29, 2008)

op you have read my mind. I was just thinking about using a cellophane treatment during the summer. I had my eye on color showers since it seems to be quite healthy and i'm thinking of experimenting with dominican conditioners. I don't want to seem like i'm hijacking the thread but if any other ladies had any success with color showers shoot me a pm or something. 

But i thought for the longest time that SOME semi permanent colors did have ammonia.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Apr 29, 2008)

what is cheapest cellophane i can find?


----------



## JLove74 (Apr 29, 2008)

sunbasque said:


> what is cheapest cellophane i can find?




the one I got was $10, contains no ammonia or peroxide


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Apr 29, 2008)

what color is the bottle? i couldnt find it at cvs last time i went there...


----------



## Lady Esquire (Apr 29, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> Thanks for this info. I;m actually sitting here with John Frieda Glaze, clear, in my hair.
> 
> Off to read...


 
JLove, let me know how it goes.  I am interested in either the JF or the Color Showers.  I'm leaning toward Color Showers cause it has no ammonia or peroxide. 

eta: after reading some more, JF has no peroxide or ammonia either. and its cheaper. 



SoAnxious12 said:


> op you have read my mind. I was just thinking about using a cellophane treatment during the summer. I had my eye on color showers since it seems to be quite healthy and i'm thinking of experimenting with dominican conditioners. *I don't want to seem like i'm hijacking the thread but if any other ladies had any success with color showers shoot me a pm or something. *
> 
> But i thought for the longest time that SOME semi permanent colors did have ammonia.


 
Nah, you're not hijacking anything. That is the whole point of this thread: to consolidate the info on cellophane and clear rinses.


----------



## daniemoy (Apr 29, 2008)

This thread is right on time! My goal for the day was to find a good clear rinse


----------



## filthyfresh (Apr 29, 2008)

I've had a clear Sebastian's cellophane before. It was really nice and my hair was super shiny and awesome. LOL. I couldn't decide on a color so that's what my Mom let me do at the time. I'm thinking about getting another one when I go for my relaxer this weekend.


----------



## Soliel185 (Apr 29, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> Thanks for this info. I;m actually sitting here with John Frieda Glaze, clear, in my hair.
> 
> Off to read...


 
I have that in my shower at the moment. I didn't notice much difference in shine when I used it alone. But when I combined it with my DC my hair detangled itself! It may not be great for added shine, but the extra slip and conditioning was nice

I used to use Sunsilk for Brunettes color enhancing con - it gave me alot of shine, and pumped up my color a bit. Not sure where it fits in though among the 3 categories.


----------



## Eisani (Apr 29, 2008)

I've used colored cellophanes for the past 5 or 6 years and have never had a bad experience!  Love Color Showers.  Adore is probably the cheapest ($3.99 around my way). I've only used two; Sebastian and Color Showers.  Color Showers doesn't get all over your clothes like Sebastian.  I recolor whenever I feel like it, or when my roots tell me it's time! Based on another thread, I was thinking of buying clear and adding to some of my conditioners.


----------



## Cleve_gryl (Apr 29, 2008)

I love semi permanent rinses!!  My brand of choice is the Clairol Beautiful collection that I buy at Sally's (bronze colored bottle).

I am a former henna head, and got tired of the red ends...I also got tired of all the work it took to do a henna gloss and refresh my grays .  I love how easy rinses are, and I can change the color when the old one is gone!  I do a rinse about once a month.


----------



## SoAnxious12 (Apr 29, 2008)

oooh i love your hair color eisani! i didn't see it mentioned in your albumbut do you have to do anything special other than the color showers to achieve that color i.e bleaching/lifting?


----------



## Eisani (Apr 29, 2008)

SoAnxious12 said:


> oooh i love your hair color eisani! i didn't see it mentioned in your albumbut do you have to do anything special other than the color showers to achieve that color i.e bleaching/lifting?



Thank you! No developer or lifter was used to achieve this color, but my natural color is very light.  The cellophane is actually darker than my natural color.


----------



## SoAnxious12 (Apr 29, 2008)

Eisani said:


> Thank you! No developer or lifter was used to achieve this color, but my natural color is very light. The cellophane is actually darker than my natural color.


 
your welcome  hmmm, i wonder how the same color would look on me since my hair is off black. I can't decide between a reddish copper type color or just enhancing my natural dark color with jet black...


----------



## skipper (Apr 30, 2008)

ive had a bottle of sebastians color shines sitting around my apartment for a year im scared to use it.

i know i wash but do i condition and then put the gloss on? do i deep condition or just put on a bit of conditioning rinse? im so nervous


----------



## Lady Esquire (Apr 30, 2008)

LadyEsquire said:


> MissBermuda started a thread: _*Deep Conditioner + Clear Rinse = Silky Sexy Hair *_- http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=221827&highlight=cellophane


 


vanesart said:


> ive had a bottle of sebastians color shines sitting around my apartment for a year im scared to use it.
> 
> i know i wash but do i condition and then put the gloss on? do i deep condition or just put on a bit of conditioning rinse? im so nervous


 
Vanesart, the thread above talks about mixing your DC with your clear rinse to get a silky result.  Read that to see if you get inspired.


----------



## onejamifan (Apr 30, 2008)

I've used Sebastian Cellophane since for almost 18 years and it was the only hair color I used until it became hard to find. I have used mahogany, clear, coffee bean, amber and am currently using brilliant brown. It leaves my grays looking like I had subtle highlights. I did read some where that the line was going to be discontinued or something like that. Not sure though. I also used the Clairol Beautiful collection in dark brown but found that the color did not last as long as the cellophane and my hair was hard after application. On the upside, Clairol does not stain your hairline as much as the Cellophane and it does not "bleed" as much on your first wash...


----------



## The Girl (Apr 30, 2008)

I love Color Showers I had used Clairol before as well and it wasn't so bad.  However, it doesn't compare to ColorShowers.  I found ColorShowers to be very gentle to the hair and easy to clean up if you are messy like I am.


----------



## tenjoy (Apr 30, 2008)

Im use a cheapie right now by Jazzing (3.99), this past saturday I used Jazzing in Spiced Cognac.  I also use clear rinses by Jazzing.


----------



## princessnad (Apr 30, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> Thanks for this info. I;m actually sitting here with John Frieda Glaze, clear, in my hair.
> 
> Off to read...


 

I've used this also, but right after I henna'd!  I didn't know you couldn't do that.  What are the damaging effects of mixing henna with glaze?


----------



## Lady Esquire (Apr 30, 2008)

princessnad said:


> I've used this also, but right after I henna'd! I didn't know you couldn't do that. What are the damaging effects of mixing henna with glaze?


 
I wanna know this too.  I know there are some real henna gurus and mixologists among us ....c'mon, share some knowledge professors!



LadyEsquire said:


> Hey ya'll!
> 
> *Henna heads*, I know it is a no-no to apply synthetic products on henna'd hair. However, I only use BAQ henna (and indigo, cassia, amla) a few times a year. *After about, let's say 2 months worth of washes, do you think it is safe to use these cellophane and clear rinses? *Of course, I would do a strand test first, and I would use the products that are free of PPDs, ammonia and peroxide.


----------



## neenee280 (Apr 30, 2008)

I love colorshowers.  I have tried many (practically all) of them through the years and nothing beats Colorshowers.  

To make my color "pop" more, I will lighten it with Dark and Lovely lighter color and leave on for like 10 or so mins.  Rinse. Then apply Colorshowers.  The color (if you are using a red) comes up very nice.  

This weekend I relaxed and colorshowered my hair.  The results are in my siggy.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Apr 30, 2008)

neenee280 said:


> I love colorshowers. I have tried many (practically all) of them through the years and nothing beats Colorshowers.
> 
> To make my color "pop" more, I will lighten it with Dark and Lovely lighter color and leave on for like 10 or so mins. Rinse. Then apply Colorshowers. The color (if you are using a red) comes up very nice.
> 
> This weekend I relaxed and colorshowered my hair. The results are in my siggy.


 

Neenee, I am drooling over that shine and color. Taking notes.


----------



## clever (Apr 30, 2008)

I love clear rinses.I just did one.


----------



## neenee280 (Apr 30, 2008)

LadyEsquire said:


> Neenee, I am drooling over that shine and color. Taking notes.


 
Thanks Lady!  I was close to a 15 week stretch but couldnt take it no more.  My hat is off to you girl!


----------



## metalkitty (Apr 30, 2008)

Has anyone tried any rinses from the brand Via? Like how does it compare to Adore in the white bottle? I have in the past but don't remember the results unfortunately.


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Apr 30, 2008)

I've used Jazzing off an on for years and believe me it's goof proof, even I can do it!

I plan to try ColorShowers soon.


----------



## JLove74 (Apr 30, 2008)

princessnad said:


> I've used this also, but right after I henna'd!  I didn't know you couldn't do that.  What are the damaging effects of mixing henna with glaze?



I did this a few times right after I hennea'd with Sebastians, no problems for me.

My review of John Frieda Glaze:  I applied to DRY hair, left on for 30 minutes, washed and then added a liitle more to the condish to DC for a hour or so.  Rinsed and styled as usual.

Well, I didn't think there was any shine, but a few YT co workers commented on my hair.  One even asked me how I got my hair so "blingy".  I didn't do anything different, just ran some Amla oil over my hair this morning and out the door.

It's a keeper.  I like the smell, too.


----------



## daniemoy (Apr 30, 2008)

I used the John Freda yesturday and I definitely noticed increased shine. I didn't apply any extra product besides HE LTR leav-in. I will be using it weekly for three week. The shine is supposed to increase with each use. I'll check back in with you girls in a couple weeks with some pics.


----------



## BKVincy (May 1, 2008)

metalkitty said:


> Has anyone tried any rinses from the brand Via? Like how does it compare to Adore in the white bottle? I have in the past but don't remember the results unfortunately.


 
After reading this thread I went to Rickys and I bought VIA
they had the best ingredients out of all the other rinses I wont be able to comment until friday I have class tonight and wont be able to use.
I will update on this brand

for those who didnt like Jazzing- it has ammomium sulfate as 1 of the top 5 ingredients which i believe can cause dryness


----------



## Jhuidah (May 1, 2008)

This thread is right on time.  I *almost* bought the John Frieda rinse the other day.  I've been wanting to color for a while now, but I always chicken out because I fear damage/breakage/dryness. I definitely don't want to go the permanent color route.

I have some questions:

-Are there any natural ladies using rinses? Which brand(s)?
-I think I want to go a little red for summer.  Is there any rinse/cellophane that has great red shades? My hair is dark brown, with a barely reddish tint in the sun (if that helps).


----------



## productjunkie814 (May 1, 2008)

Jhuidah said:


> This thread is right on time. I *almost* bought the John Frieda rinse the other day. I've been wanting to color for a while now, but I always chicken out because I fear damage/breakage/dryness. I definitely don't want to go the permanent color route.
> 
> I have some questions:
> 
> ...


 

I'd like to know the answer to the bolded also!!!  TIA!


----------



## Zenobia61 (May 1, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> I did this a few times right after I hennea'd with Sebastians, no problems for me.
> 
> *My review of John Frieda Glaze: I applied to DRY hair, left on for 30 minutes, *washed and then added a liitle more to the condish to DC for a hour or so. Rinsed and styled as usual.
> 
> ...


 
JLove, I see that you applied your rinse over DRY hair; I've heard that it penetrates better/deeper, etc. if you apply it to dry hair.  Is this true or did you apply it to your dry hair for other benefits?   
This is an interesting thread!


----------



## beautifulisaunderstatment (May 1, 2008)

I have 1 bottle of clear colourshines left... I want to try some others but Im just afraid they wont live up to coloushines...  WHY SEBASTIAN WHY?!!!


----------



## PatTodd (May 1, 2008)

This past weekly wash, I did a DC on dry hair.  I mixed some LeKair Cholesterol, some aloe vera gel, honey, safflower oil, some Long Term Relationship conditioner, some Sunsilk HydraTLC mask, and three tablespoons of Sebastians Cellophanes.  I handwhipped it in a glass bowl, warmed it up in the microwave, and applied to my hair.  Then I put on a hot, wet microfiber towel covered with a plastic cap for a homemade steam treatment.  I sat under my heating cap for about an hour and then washed and styled as usual.  My hair is silky and shiny as promised!  

I will be doing this every so often.  Next time I am going to try it with my chocolate Colorshowers.


----------



## Ms. Plain Jane (May 1, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> Im use a cheapie right now by Jazzing (3.99), this past saturday I used Jazzing in Spiced Cognac. I also use clear rinses by Jazzing.


 
Spiced Cognac is fire!  I've used that before.


----------



## metalkitty (May 2, 2008)

BKVincy said:


> After reading this thread I went to Rickys and I bought VIA
> they had the best ingredients out of all the other rinses I wont be able to comment until friday I have class tonight and wont be able to use.
> I will update on this brand
> 
> for those who didnt like Jazzing- it has ammomium sulfate as 1 of the top 5 ingredients which i believe can cause dryness



Okay, I'm patiently waiting for your review once you get around to trying it!


----------



## indefinite (May 2, 2008)

Does anyone have a review on the clear rinse on roundbrush?


----------



## hothair (May 2, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> Thanks for this info. I;m actually sitting here with John Frieda Glaze, clear, in my hair.
> 
> Off to read...


 





Is this the one? I use this as well, it really seems to help my colour treated hair and my hair had shine


----------



## onejamifan (May 2, 2008)

Ladies, I was looking through my stash and I realized that I bought a domincan cellophane from the product line Miss Key. I don't remember where I got it, but I know I've had if for a few months now and have not used it yet. Here is my question, has anyone ever used this product in the past? I've looked online and have found no review or anything...


----------



## Lady Esquire (May 2, 2008)

hothair said:


> Is this the one? I use this as well, it really seems to help my colour treated hair and my hair had shine


 

Not sure......hopefully.  But I am glad you posted a pic, so I know what to look for when I am ready to purchase.


----------



## BKVincy (May 2, 2008)

beautifulisaunderstatment said:


> I have 1 bottle of clear colourshines left... I want to try some others but Im just afraid they wont live up to coloushines...  WHY SEBASTIAN WHY?!!!


 
I think the colorshines are  dicontinued you might probably be only able to get it online.

they have a replacement called laminates cellophanes It cost a grip to be a hair rinse 40.00 
I bought mine from Essentials


----------



## dannie (May 2, 2008)

I was just about to do a search on cellaphane so Im glad I found this. I just did one last night. I mixed jet black and clear, and processed under the dryer for 30 min to get the semi-permanant effect. I noticed when I was flat ironing my hair it just felt incredibly silkier. The iron just glided right through the damaged piece in the front that usually looks frizzy after I run the iron over it 3-4 times. I knew then it had some type of coniditioning/porosity effect and wanted confirmation.

I'm doing this every month now. It really makes a big difference. Especially because my hair usually has the dull/ reddish brown look from the perm.


----------



## Lady Esquire (May 2, 2008)

dannie_19 said:


> I was just about to do a search on cellaphane so Im glad I found this. I just did one last night. I mixed jet black and clear, and processed under the dryer for 30 min to get the semi-permanant effect. I noticed when I was flat ironing my hair it just felt incredibly silkier. The iron just glided right through the damaged piece in the front that usually looks frizzy after I run the iron over it 3-4 times. I knew then it had some type of coniditioning/porosity effect and wanted confirmation.
> 
> I'm doing this every month now. It really makes a big difference. Especially because my hair usually has the dull/ reddish brown look from the perm.


 
Dannie, I am glad to hear you had such nice results.  What brand did you use?


----------



## Lady Esquire (May 2, 2008)

hothair said:


>


 







I am torn between: 
John Frieda Luminous Clear Glaze ($9.99 at any drug store) and 
Banos de Color/Lady Flor Clear Color Showers Cellophane ($19.99 on www.roundbrushhair.com). 

Which one is better?


Ok, everything is in check: healthy hair overall.........except I still have a dullness that keeps creeping back. And it is not as silky as I would like. I have never done a glaze before and now I am a little anxious. 

This is from the John Frieda website, for others who have never done any glazes either:


*HOW TO GLAZE*

*Luminous Color Glaze™ Clear Shin*e is an easy-to-use, at home, salon glazing treatment any time your hair needs a pick-me-up. Your hair will glow with newfound vibrancy and will feel silky smooth and luxurious. All you need to do is shampoo, condition, then glaze.


*Step 1 *
Start with John Frieda® Collection shampoo and conditioner. Squeeze excess water out of hair.


*Step 2 *
While still in the shower, smooth Luminous Color Glaze™ Clear Shine through wet hair, distributing evenly from root to tip.


*Step 3 *
Leave on for at least three minutes. Rinse and style as usual. Use each time you wash your hair, or a minimum of three times per week, to achieve your ideal result.




As a once a week shine surge treatment, use Luminous Color Glaze™ Clear Shine on dry, unwashed hair. Saturate hair completely and leave on product for 20 minutes (make sure to rinse your hands thoroughly to remove any excess). Then rinse out and shampoo, condition, and style as usual. Your hair will be infused with pure, dazzling shine.


*What It Is *

It’s an innovative blend of Shine Enhancers and Light Enhancers™ that extend luminosity and enriching the texture of your hair. It delivers intense shine in an easy-to-apply, gel-like formula. Ammonia and peroxide free. 


*How it Works *
Luminous Color Glaze™ Clear Shine uses a two-fold approach. First, it is formulated with Shine Enhancers, which include low levels of silicone for immediately visible shine. Second, our patented delivery system helps the glaze _*carry pore menders into the hair, filling in damaged areas and making hair feel smoother and look shinier*_. Over time, this improved texture and pore mending result in magnified shine that isn’t washed away the next day.


----------



## HealthyHair35 (May 2, 2008)

Those of you that have tried Colorshowers, which color is good on medium brown hair? Thanks.


----------



## filthyfresh (May 2, 2008)

LadyEsquire said:


> I am torn between:
> John Frieda Luminous Clear Glaze ($9.99 at any drug store)
> 
> *What It Is *
> ...


 
See, I was going to pay $40 to get my Sebastian Colourshines poppin' at the salon tomorrow, but I'm feeling this DIY method more. Although I'd like to get it done at the same time as my relaxer, I'd rather spend $10 and do it than have someone else do it for $40. Feel me? I think I'm going to try this on the wash after my relaxer next week.


----------



## ricaross (May 2, 2008)

hothair said:


> Is this the one? I use this as well, it really seems to help my colour treated hair and my hair had shine


 
I just bought this today and i have it on my head as I type. I will let you guys know how it turns out.


----------



## Eisani (May 2, 2008)

I'm a Colorshowers junkie, but have only used one color. I want to branch out but I believe firmly in the mantra if it ain't broke, don't fix it...


----------



## cieramichele (May 2, 2008)

got john F's today for $4 and some change. Mixed it with V05 silk experience and wow, big difference in the feel. hardly any tangles. hair was drippin water like crazy...added shine. keeper!

if i mix this with my co wash (tresemme smooth and silky) ? OMMFG.


----------



## The Girl (May 2, 2008)

HealthyHair35 said:


> Those of you that have tried Colorshowers, which color is good on medium brown hair? Thanks.



I use Negro (black) its the only CS I have ever tried.  It doesn't get solid black, if that makes sense, but it looks so pretty.


----------



## BKVincy (May 3, 2008)

metalkitty said:


> Okay, I'm patiently waiting for your review once you get around to trying it!


 
I used the VIA and I liked the results, when I went back to the BSS and he told me the EXPRESS brand is better

I will try that in a couple of weeks


I added the pics in my fotki I dont know how to upload them here


----------



## filthyfresh (May 3, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> *got john F's today for $4* and some change. Mixed it with V05 silk experience and wow, big difference in the feel. hardly any tangles. hair was drippin water like crazy...added shine. keeper!
> 
> if i mix this with my co wash (tresemme smooth and silky) ? OMMFG.


 
OOOOOH! Where did you get that from for $5?


----------



## Evalina1 (May 3, 2008)

am curious about Cellophane. Years ago a Hair Stylist told me that Sebastian's cellophane was the cause of my thin and damage hair.. He said Cellophane was very bad for the hair...Well it took me years to figure out that I will always have thin hair but the damage part always have me wondering!!


----------



## Lady Esquire (May 3, 2008)

Evalina1 said:


> am curious about Cellophane. Years ago a Hair Stylist told me that Sebastian's cellophane was the cause of my thin and damage hair.. He said Cellophane was very bad for the hair...Well it took me years to figure out that I will always have thin hair but the damage part always have me wondering!!


 
They do not damage the hair. On the contrary, they coat and protect the hair: 



LadyEsquire said:


> it is a translucent, temporary hair colour that coats and infuses the hair with enhanced shine and vibrancy. It seals the hair cuticle and protects against chemical damage.
> ===================================================​
> SistaSlick's Article - _*Hair Porosity: Help for Dry, Damaged Hair*_ (Part 2)
> http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/375435/hair_porosity_help_for_dry_damaged.html?cat=69
> ...


 


LadyEsquire said:


> *They *_*carry pore menders into the hair, filling in damaged areas and making hair feel smoother and look shinier*_. Over time, this improved texture and pore mending result in magnified shine that isn’t washed away the next day.


----------



## Evalina1 (May 4, 2008)

LadyEsquire said:


> They do not damage the hair. On the contrary, they coat and protect the hair:


THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## mohair (May 4, 2008)

BKVincy said:


> I used the VIA and I liked the results, when I went back to the BSS and he told me the EXPRESS brand is better
> 
> I will try that in a couple of weeks
> 
> ...



I took a peek at your fotki and the shine is fabulous.  I like the color too.


----------



## mohair (May 4, 2008)

BKVincy said:


> I used the VIA and I liked the results, when I went back to the BSS and he told me the EXPRESS brand is better
> 
> I will try that in a couple of weeks
> 
> ...



What's VIA and where do I find it?erplexed


----------



## mohair (May 4, 2008)

neenee280 said:


> I love colorshowers.  I have tried many (practically all) of them through the years and nothing beats Colorshowers.
> 
> To make my color "pop" more, I will lighten it with Dark and Lovely lighter color and leave on for like 10 or so mins.  Rinse. Then apply Colorshowers.  The color (if you are using a red) comes up very nice.
> 
> This weekend I relaxed and colorshowered my hair.  The results are in my siggy.



Are coloshowers a brand?  I have gone to a few stores and asked the sales clerks for coloshowers and they don't seem to know what I am talking about.erplexed Is it like asking for a neutralizing shampoo where there are several different brands or is it like asking for Creme of Nature neutralizing shampoo where its a specific brand name.  Sorry if this is confusing but it seems that some refer to colorshowers as a brand and others refer to it as a general a product type.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (May 4, 2008)

BKVincy said:


> I used the VIA and I liked the results, when I went back to the BSS and he told me the EXPRESS brand is better
> 
> I will try that in a couple of weeks
> 
> ...



omg....how much are the VIA and EXPRESS? how did you use it?


----------



## Eisani (May 4, 2008)

mohair said:


> Are coloshowers a brand?  I have gone to a few stores and asked the sales clerks for coloshowers and they don't seem to know what I am talking about.erplexed Is it like asking for a neutralizing shampoo where there are several different brands or is it like asking for Creme of Nature neutralizing shampoo where its a specific brand name.  Sorry if this is confusing but it seems that some refer to colorshowers as a brand and others refer to it as a general a product type.



Color Showers (Banos de Color) is a brand and from what I hear, only available in BSS on the east coast but you can order it from www.roundbrushhair.com


----------



## BKVincy (May 4, 2008)

sunbasque said:


> omg....how much are the VIA and EXPRESS? how did you use it?



thanks Mohair for the compliment 
VIA is just the name of the rinse
Im not tech savvy, I have to figure out how to load pics without having to go through the fotki

they both were 4.99 you should be able to get them at ANY BSS 

but im natural so I have to use 1 bottle my hair soaks it up

my hair does feels smoother


----------



## filthyfresh (May 5, 2008)

Would it be okay for me to do a clear rinse two weeks after getting a relaxer?


----------



## Mortons (May 5, 2008)

filthyfresh said:


> Would it be okay for me to do a clear rinse two weeks after getting a relaxer?



Yep. Rinses should actually be ok to use the day of a relaxer


----------



## bgsix (May 5, 2008)

dannie_19 said:


> I was just about to do a search on cellaphane so Im glad I found this. I just did one last night. I mixed *jet black and clear*, and processed under the dryer for 30 min to get the semi-permanant effect. I noticed when I was flat ironing my hair it just felt incredibly silkier. The iron just glided right through the damaged piece in the front that usually looks frizzy after I run the iron over it 3-4 times. I knew then it had some type of coniditioning/porosity effect and wanted confirmation.
> 
> I'm doing this every month now. It really makes a big difference. Especially because my hair usually has the dull/ reddish brown look from the perm.



I was wondering about this very combination. I am glad everything turned out great for you. I will have SEXY hair on mother's day.


----------



## JLove74 (May 5, 2008)

OK, I went back and got John Frieda Glaze in Brilliant Brunette - to add a boost to my already henna'd hair.  I really liked the results of the clear, so I'm excited about this one.

I did notice that the instructions for this one says to use AFTER washing and conditioning.  With the clear you have the option of doing on dry or washed hair.  Since this is my 1st time using, I'm going to follow the directions.  I'm DC'ing now and will apply the glaze afterwards.

Will keep you posted.


----------



## BKVincy (May 5, 2008)

I also didnt have to redo my puff today
Usually at this time 4pm im a frizzy fuzzy mess


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (May 5, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> OK, I went back and got John Frieda Glaze in Brilliant Brunette - to add a boost to my already henna'd hair. I really liked the results of the clear, so I'm excited about this one.
> 
> I did notice that the instructions for this one says to use AFTER washing and conditioning. With the clear you have the option of doing on dry or washed hair. Since this is my 1st time using, I'm going to follow the directions. I'm DC'ing now and will apply the glaze afterwards.
> 
> Will keep you posted.


 
hey can u tell me where u got the glaze from?


----------



## JLove74 (May 5, 2008)

unique4lyfe33 said:


> hey can u tell me where u got the glaze from?



Rite Aid.........

ETA: Review so far. 1 thump up.  I can see the color.  Now my hair is in twist to airdry (about 80%), will blow dry the rest.

Will post rest of review tomorrow.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (May 5, 2008)

Thank you. so do i put this on with my dc and sit under the drier?


----------



## JLove74 (May 5, 2008)

unique4lyfe33 said:


> Thank you. so do i put this on with my dc and sit under the drier?




Yes, you can.  I did so with the clear last week.  but didn't with this one I tried today for brunette


----------



## neenee280 (May 5, 2008)

Eisani said:


> Color Showers (Banos de Color) is a brand and from what I hear, only available in BSS on the east coast but you can order it from www.roundbrushhair.com


 
...and there is only ONE store I know of in philly that sells it.  If they stopped selling it I would only order from roundbrush...by the case load.  

I would like to try Matrix colors too.  A bit pricy...$24.99. I also noticed that no one really talks about that brand so one day when I get some extra loot, I will try and review it.


----------



## cieramichele (May 5, 2008)

filthyfresh said:


> OOOOOH! Where did you get that from for $5?



Girrrrrrrrl at this rite aid in my city. They're closing that particular store and every thing was 30 to 50% off.


----------



## DaPPeR (May 5, 2008)

subscribing


----------



## Eisani (May 6, 2008)

neenee280 said:


> ...and there is only ONE store I know of in philly that sells it. If they stopped selling it I would only order from roundbrush...by the case load.
> 
> I would like to try Matrix colors too. A bit pricy...$24.99. I also noticed that no one really talks about that brand so one day when I get some extra loot, I will try and review it.


 
I looked at the Matrix too. I'm thinking of giving it a try this summer.  I'll do the same if I get it!


----------



## Lady Esquire (May 6, 2008)

neenee280 said:


> ...and there is only ONE store I know of in philly that sells it. If they stopped selling it I would only order from roundbrush...by the case load.
> 
> I would like to try Matrix colors too. A bit pricy...$24.99. I also noticed that no one really talks about that brand so one day when I get some extra loot, I will try and review it.


 

Neenee, girl, that color in your siggy is banging!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (May 6, 2008)

hothair said:


> Is this the one? I use this as well, it really seems to help my colour treated hair and my hair had shine


 

i just bought this today. im gonna use it 2morrow when i go to the hair dresser.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (May 6, 2008)

ricaross said:


> I just bought this today and i have it on my head as I type. I will let you guys know how it turns out.


 

hey how did it turn out?


----------



## neenee280 (May 6, 2008)

Eisani said:


> I looked at the Matrix too. I'm thinking of giving it a try this summer. I'll do the same if I get it!


 
!  I will try anything once!


----------



## neenee280 (May 6, 2008)

LadyEsquire said:


> Neenee, girl, that color in your siggy is banging!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Aww you so sweet LE.  But girl, I did a cowash today...my color definetly did fade already.  I soak in some Vo5, sealed with coconut/castor oil mix and when I rinsed my hair...the red was going done the drain.   

But after reading all these ideas, I wonder if adding a dash of color to cowashes would do harm and help againist fading?  :scratchch


----------



## Lady Esquire (May 6, 2008)

neenee280 said:


> Aww you so sweet LE. But girl, I did a cowash today...my color definetly did fade already. I soak in some Vo5, sealed with coconut/castor oil mix and when I rinsed my hair...the red was going done the drain.
> 
> But after reading all these ideas, I wonder if adding a dash of color to cowashes would do harm and help againist fading? :scratchch


 
That siggy has me thinking I'm gonna bite that off of you and rock that for the summer.   I love it.  Doing with a co-wash sounds like a plan too.  I have learned a lot from you guys in this thread. As soon as I try my first one, I'll be back with pics...in the next week or two.


----------



## morehairplease (May 6, 2008)

subscribing


----------



## skipper (May 6, 2008)

i was at the beauty supply the other day and sebastian does still make their color shines but now it comes in a tube instead of a bottle i didnt have time to look at the ingredients because i had already been there for quite a while. my friend that i was with brought the clear version shes white and has damaged hair due to years of highlights and blowdrying so ill have to ask her how it went


----------



## CocoGlow (May 6, 2008)

*Are cellophanes or rinses OK to use on hair that has been henna'ed?* 

I've heard that putting regular color over henna'ed hair is a big no-no and I was wondering if it's the same for these products....

*By the way, is it true that putting regular (I guess permanent) color over hair that has previously been henna'ed BAD for the hair?*


----------



## JLove74 (May 6, 2008)

NappyRina said:


> *Are cellophanes or rinses OK to use on hair that has been henna'ed?*
> 
> I've heard that putting regular color over henna'ed hair is a big no-no and I was wondering if it's the same for these products....
> 
> *By the way, is it true that putting regular (I guess permanent) color over hair that has previously been henna'ed BAD for the hair?*



Yes, it's OK.  It will bring out the color of the henna and add shine.  I'm henna'd and recently starting using John Frieda Glaze.  As long as you are using BAQ henna, you will be fine.


----------



## lennet93 (May 7, 2008)

JustMeSteph said:


> *I use Negro (black) its the only CS I have ever tried.* It doesn't get solid black, if that makes sense, but it look so pretty.


 
I use the same color...I love it..it gave my hair a lot of body and shine. my hair looks so healthy. Also it doesn't "run" when I wash.


----------



## Lady Esquire (May 7, 2008)

NappyRina said:


> *Are cellophanes or rinses OK to use on hair that has been henna'ed?*
> 
> I've heard that putting regular color over henna'ed hair is a big no-no and I was wondering if it's the same for these products....
> 
> *By the way, is it true that putting regular (I guess permanent) color over hair that has previously been henna'ed BAD for the hair?*


 


JLove74 said:


> Yes, it's OK. It will bring out the color of the henna and add shine. I'm henna'd and recently starting using John Frieda Glaze. As long as you are using BAQ henna, you will be fine.


 
Good quesiton NappyRina, that was one of my major concerns, 'cause I have henna'd hair also.  To add to what JLove said, you may want to harvest some of your hair and do a test...just to be safe.


----------



## BKVincy (May 7, 2008)

vanesart said:


> i was at the beauty supply the other day and sebastian does still make their color shines but now it comes in a tube instead of a bottle i didnt have time to look at the ingredients because i had already been there for quite a while. my friend that i was with brought the clear version shes white and has damaged hair due to years of highlights and blowdrying so ill have to ask her how it went


 
When I asked about the colorshines at my BSS store the guy told me that the still only make one color and that the new ones (sebastian laminates is just a packaging change so they can double the price)


----------



## Dayjoy (May 7, 2008)

BKVincy said:


> When I asked about the colorshines at my BSS store the guy told me that the still only make one color and that the new ones (sebastian laminates is just a packaging change so they can double the price)


My hair stylist told me that they were back out but cost a lot more and the color names have changed.


----------



## indefinite (May 7, 2008)

vanesart said:


> i was at the beauty supply the other day and sebastian does still make their color shines but now it comes in a tube instead of a bottle i didnt have time to look at the ingredients because i had already been there for quite a while. my friend that i was with brought the clear version shes white and has damaged hair due to years of highlights and blowdrying so ill have to ask her how it went


 
Thanks for the info! I miss my color shines.


----------



## OhmyKimB (May 7, 2008)

oooooH....when my braids come out I'll try this...


----------



## OhmyKimB (May 7, 2008)

Also I have a question for everyone with darker brown hair....

have any of ya'll used goldish, redish...or other brown like rinses and had results? And by results as the color showing? or adding to your color already??


----------



## gymfreak336 (May 7, 2008)

BeyondBlessed said:


> Also I have a question for everyone with darker brown hair....
> 
> have any of ya'll used goldish, redish...or other brown like rinses and had results? And by results as the color showing? or adding to your color already??



My hair is naturally very dark brown. I love using Mahogany rinses (I usually use adore brand) because it makes my color look richer with a little touch of red highlights when the sun hits it.


----------



## Lady Esquire (May 8, 2008)

I bought John Fried Color Glaze, the Clear Shine and the Brunette.  I mixed both.  In some light, there is a nice brown shine.  

I posted pics in my March-May 2008 album in my fotki.  Thanks for sharing all of your tips, ladies.  Me likes.


----------



## MonPetite (May 8, 2008)

I've updated my review on John Frieda's Clear glaze and I havea review on Jazzing's clear rinse ITH anyone. I'll be updating the John Frieda's Clear Glaze product review again as I use it in different ways (IE...not according to directions ).


----------



## MissRissa (May 8, 2008)

Hey NeeNee, I'm thinking about jacking your hair color idea but I wanted to know what your natural hair color is.  Is it really dark?  have you had it lightened?  I'm almost black and I want to be sure the color will come in nicely.


----------



## neenee280 (May 8, 2008)

MissRissa said:


> Hey NeeNee, I'm thinking about jacking your hair color idea but I wanted to know what your natural hair color is. *Is it really dark? have you had it lightened?* I'm almost black and I want to be sure the color will come in nicely.


 
Girl, I have been dying my hair sooo long I forget what my natural color is.  But it is also almost black and when I want the red to show up more I lighten it with a dark and lovely blonde for a few minutes then add the colorshowers.


----------



## neenee280 (May 8, 2008)

LadyEsquire said:


> I bought John Fried Color Glaze, the Clear Shine and the Brunette. I mixed both. In some light, there is a nice brown shine.
> 
> *I posted pics in my March-May 2008 album in my fotki. Thanks for sharing all of your tips, ladies. Me likes*.


 
You color looks good LE!!!!


----------



## BKVincy (May 8, 2008)

your hair neenee280 is


----------



## neenee280 (May 8, 2008)

BKVincy said:


> your hair neenee280 is


 
Thanks BK!


----------



## Cleve_gryl (May 8, 2008)

For ladies with Rite Aids in your city, starting Sunday May 11th John Frieda Glazes are on sale BOGO.


----------



## JLove74 (May 8, 2008)

Cleve_gryl said:


> For ladies with Rite Aids in your city, starting Sunday May 11th John Frieda Glazes are on sale BOGO.



GET OUT.....


----------



## DDTexlaxed (May 9, 2008)

Ok, so you mix cellopane with a conditioner, let it sit, then rinse it out? I'm going to try to find this product. I need to have my hair black and not gray.


----------



## MrsHouston (May 9, 2008)

Cleve_gryl said:


> For ladies with Rite Aids in your city, starting Sunday May 11th John Frieda Glazes are on sale BOGO.



Thanks for letting us know...I want to get some more clear.


----------



## CocoGlow (May 9, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> Yes, it's OK. It will bring out the color of the henna and add shine. I'm henna'd and recently starting using John Frieda Glaze. As long as you are using BAQ henna, you will be fine.


 


LadyEsquire said:


> Good quesiton NappyRina, that was one of my major concerns, 'cause I have henna'd hair also. To add to what JLove said, you may want to harvest some of your hair and do a test...just to be safe.


 
Thanks for responding *JLove74* & *LadyEsquire*! 

I have been using the henna powder from FromNatureWithLove.com .. it is good quality, finely sifted without sticks, stones, metallics etc but the site does not specify that it is BAQ henna..it is much cheaper than the BAQ I've seen at other sites online though and when I e-mailed the company for details as to the origin of their henna and whether or not it was BAQ henna, I got vague answers..they did state that their henna is very fresh and can be used on the body as well as the hair so .....

It's good to know that henna'ed heads are using rinses/cellophanes so if I do decide to do it in the future, I'll definitely do a test area of my hair beforehand

Thanks again....


----------



## vlucious (May 10, 2008)

subscribing!!


----------



## Lady Esquire (May 12, 2008)

neenee280 said:


> You color looks good LE!!!!


thanks. but now i want to experiment. 
maybe try for some reddish colors like yours. 
i now want to try adore and colorshowers. 

will update when i do.


----------



## JLove74 (May 12, 2008)

NappyRina said:


> Thanks for responding *JLove74* & *LadyEsquire*!
> 
> I have been using the henna powder from FromNatureWithLove.com .. it is good quality, finely sifted without sticks, stones, metallics etc but the site does not specify that it is BAQ henna..it is much cheaper than the BAQ I've seen at other sites online though and when I e-mailed the company for details as to the origin of their henna and whether or not it was BAQ henna, I got vague answers..they did state that their henna is very fresh and can be used on the body as well as the hair so .....
> 
> ...




Rest assured henna from FNWL is BAQ


----------



## Lady Esquire (May 12, 2008)

NappyRina said:


> Thanks for responding *JLove74* & *LadyEsquire*!
> 
> I have been using the henna powder from FromNatureWithLove.com .. it is good quality, finely sifted without sticks, stones, metallics etc but the site does not specify that it is BAQ henna..it is much cheaper than the BAQ I've seen at other sites online though and when I e-mailed the company for details as to the origin of their henna and whether or not it was BAQ henna, I got vague answers..they did state that their henna is very fresh and can be used on the body as well as the hair so .....
> 
> ...


 
JLove, you gave me the courage to try my first rinse.  I did the John Frieda, mixed Clear with Brunette Color Shines...on top of my henna.  Came out great.  How long did you say you leave it on? I followed the directions on the box, and only left it on for a few mins in the shower.  
Do you ever sit under the dryer?


----------



## JLove74 (May 12, 2008)

LadyEsquire said:


> JLove, you gave me the courage to try my first rinse.  I did the John Frieda, mixed Clear with Brunette Color Shines...on top of my henna.  Came out great.  How long did you say you leave it on? I followed the directions on the box, and only left it on for a few mins in the shower.
> Do you ever sit under the dryer?



Ohhh, I bet it came out puuurty  I left it on for about 30 minutes w/no heat (I did sit outside, because it was such a nice day on the day I did it)


----------



## OneInAMillion (May 12, 2008)

I love this thread!

I was about to post about my Colorshowers experience.  I used to use Sebastians Cellophanes, but I decided to give Colorshowers a try.  I used Miel and I love how shiny my hair is...came out just as good as Cellphones and it was only $10.  

Has anyone used the brown colors?  I want to achieve a really rich brown color now, like a chestnut...I'm going back to read through the thread .


----------



## Keep1Belle (May 12, 2008)

Ok.  Can yall break it down for a sista.

i bought the clear John Freida.


How much conditioner should I mix in? Or should I layer it on conditioner on, detangle, then add cellophane.

Also do you recommend pplying to wet or dry hair, or does it not matter?

If wet how long before I rinse???  if dry...???? 

Also, should I sit under the dryer or does it not matter.

I hate to be remedial, but i want to get the best results for my $10


----------



## JLove74 (May 12, 2008)

Keep1Belle said:


> Ok.  Can yall break it down for a sista.
> 
> i bought the clear John Freida.
> 
> ...



For the clear: I applied it to dry hair (let it sit for about 30 minutes), washed and then DC'd
For the brunette: washed, condished, applied to hair and let it sit for about 30 minutes, rinsed and styled.

didn't sit under the dryer either time.


----------



## Dee-Licious (May 12, 2008)

I put my clear on dry hair then sat under my steamer for about 25 minutes.  I then shampoo, and did a DC with a mix of different conditoners and squeezed some more of the clear into the mix and went back under the steamer.  
Curls with rollers just pulled out.









Keep1Belle said:


> Ok. Can yall break it down for a sista.
> 
> i bought the clear John Freida.
> 
> ...


----------



## bgsix (May 12, 2008)

SkinteeDee said:


> I put my clear on dry hair then sat under my steamer for about 25 minutes.  I then shampoo, and did a DC with a mix of different conditoners and squeezed some more of the clear into the mix and went back under the steamer.
> Curls with rollers just pulled out.




Wow Dee!!That sure is purrty  Look at the shine.


----------



## Keep1Belle (May 12, 2008)

Thanks! Cant wait to go home tonight and try


----------



## tapioca_pudding (May 12, 2008)

Dee that is gorgeous.... Imma follow your footsteps this evening.


----------



## Lady Esquire (May 12, 2008)

SkinteeDee said:


> I put my clear on dry hair then sat under my steamer for about 25 minutes. I then shampoo, and did a DC with a mix of different conditoners and squeezed some more of the clear into the mix and went back under the steamer.
> Curls with rollers just pulled out.


 
Dee! I *LOVE* the shine!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dee-Licious (May 12, 2008)

thanx ladies!


----------



## neenee280 (May 13, 2008)

SkinteeDee said:


> I put my clear on dry hair then sat under my steamer for about 25 minutes. I then shampoo, and did a DC with a mix of different conditoners and squeezed some more of the clear into the mix and went back under the steamer.
> Curls with rollers just pulled out.


 
Ooooooo loving that shine Dee!!!!


----------



## neenee280 (May 14, 2008)

Question - 

Has anyone ever tried Alter Ego's color rinses?

http://www.ibeautyny.com/goods_detail.asp?goodsIdx=3956

escription Tone on tone colouring cream ammonia free 

Enriched with exclusive natural ingredients, pineapple, honey, forest and tropical 
fruits that hydrate, nourish and restore shine and strength to hair. Its ammonia 
free formula fully respects the hair structure. Its easy application allows you to 
create luminous effects without staining. 
Its vast color range of 35 nuances gives high covering power and natural and bright 
effects. 
It has a natural and delicate fragrance. 

Size : 100 ml


----------



## Eisani (May 14, 2008)

^^^ Now why did you go an post that?  I love AE products, I wanna try this on someone's head.  Hee hee, them first.


----------



## charmtreese (May 14, 2008)

Has anyone every used colorshowers brown on already black hair.  If so, how did it turn out and do you have any pics.


----------



## JLove74 (May 14, 2008)

*OK, Here is a pic of my rinse concoctioin.  I used John Freida Glaze in Brunette & Clear with some OCT, left it on for 3 hours, rinsed and styled as usual:*





*End results:*


----------



## SpyCats (May 14, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> *OK, Here is a pic of my rinse concoctioin. I used John Freida Glaze in Brunette & Clear with some OCT, left it on for 3 hours, rinsed and styled as usual:*


 
What is OCT?


----------



## Jadore_tay (May 14, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> *OK, Here is a pic of my rinse concoctioin. I used John Freida Glaze in Brunette & Clear with some OCT, left it on for 3 hours, rinsed and styled as usual:*
> 
> 
> *End results:*


 

o gosh i love it!!!


----------



## JLove74 (May 14, 2008)

blkbutterflyz0301 said:


> What is OCT?


 
Ovation Cell Therapy - conditioner


----------



## Cleve_gryl (May 14, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> *OK, Here is a pic of my rinse concoctioin. I used John Freida Glaze in Brunette & Clear with some OCT, left it on for 3 hours, rinsed and styled as usual:*


Love it!!  Do you notice that the color is richer?  From the Brunette color?  I have both the brown and clear and want to boost my dark color.


----------



## neenee280 (May 14, 2008)

Eisani said:


> ^^^ Now why did you go an post that? I love AE products, I wanna try this on someone's head. Hee hee, them first.


 
I was like, "should i post this...because we will go crazy!"  I was lookign for these alter ego drops that makes your scalp feel soooooo minty and came across that.  I was like, "hot dayum...why did I see this?"  I am goin to wait a few though....it's $30.  Lil pricey when I know what I can get with the CS.  LOL!


----------



## JLove74 (May 14, 2008)

Cleve_gryl said:


> Love it!! Do you notice that the color is richer? From the Brunette color? I have both the brown and clear and want to boost my dark color.


 
yes, it's quite noticeable in the sun.  I really like that stuff


----------



## neenee280 (May 14, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> *End results:*


 
Ooooo...looks LOVELY!!!!!

Question about the 3 hours - did you go under the dryer at all?  Why 3 hours?


----------



## Neala21 (May 14, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> *OK, Here is a pic of my rinse concoctioin. I used John Freida Glaze in Brunette & Clear with some OCT, left it on for 3 hours, rinsed and styled as usual:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wow your hair is flawless. beautiful


----------



## JLove74 (May 14, 2008)

neenee280 said:


> Ooooo...looks LOVELY!!!!!
> 
> Question about the 3 hours - did you go under the dryer at all? Why 3 hours?


 
didn't go under the dryer.  The instructions only call for leaving it in for a short time, but I was doing stuff around the house and just left it in.


----------



## bgsix (May 14, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> *OK, Here is a pic of my rinse concoctioin.  I used John Freida Glaze in Brunette & Clear with some OCT, left it on for 3 hours, rinsed and styled as usual:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Your hair looks great JLove. I am also interested in what you did *after* rinsing to get that look? Specific products and tools, be detailed. It looks like you have a fresh relaxer and I know your natural.


----------



## JLove74 (May 14, 2008)

bgsix said:


> Your hair looks great JLove. I am also interested in what you did *after* rinsing to get that look? Specific products and tools, be detailed. It looks like you have a fresh relaxer and I know your natural.


 
Thanks.  After I rinsed I applied Giovanni leave-in, sealed with Amla Gold, put my hair in 3 big braids, let it air dry a bit, unbraided one at a time, added a bit of Sabino Moisture block, blowdryed.  Continued and then flat-ironed.  Used a small amount of Amla Gold again.  That's it.  I haven't applied any products to my hair since Monday.  It's still shiny and swinging

Tools: T3 feather weight blowdryer and T3 medium duality flat-iron


----------



## tapioca_pudding (May 14, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> Thanks. After I rinsed I applied Giovanni leave-in, sealed with Amla Gold, put my hair in 3 big braids, let it air dry a bit, unbraided one at a time, added a bit of Sabino Moisture block, blowdryed. Continued and then flat-ironed. Used a small amount of Amla Gold again. That's it. I haven't applied any products to my hair since Monday. It's still shiny and swinging
> 
> Tools: T3 feather weight blowdryer and T3 medium duality flat-iron


This turned out really pretty J...  

Did you apply the mixture to dry hair?


----------



## neenee280 (May 14, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> didn't go under the dryer. The instructions only call for leaving it in for a short time, but I was doing stuff around the house and just left it in.


 
Cool!  Looks good girl!


----------



## Lady Esquire (May 14, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> *OK, Here is a pic of my rinse concoctioin. I used John Freida Glaze in Brunette & Clear with some OCT, left it on for 3 hours, rinsed and styled as usual:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Love love love it J!  Crazy shine.   How often do you do this rinse?

Dumb Question: what's OCT?


----------



## charmtreese (May 14, 2008)

Oooops  nevermind


----------



## mrshicks2002 (May 14, 2008)

Lovely curls and the shine is amazing!




SkinteeDee said:


> I put my clear on dry hair then sat under my steamer for about 25 minutes. I then shampoo, and did a DC with a mix of different conditoners and squeezed some more of the clear into the mix and went back under the steamer.
> Curls with rollers just pulled out.


----------



## mrshicks2002 (May 14, 2008)

Beautiful hair. I love the thickness and color! 




JLove74 said:


> *OK, Here is a pic of my rinse concoctioin. I used John Freida Glaze in Brunette & Clear with some OCT, left it on for 3 hours, rinsed and styled as usual:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GeorginaSparks (May 17, 2008)

i got the john frieda and jazzings. used JF last night and will use it up and if i dont see any more shine, i will try the jazzings. my hair smells really good. i have it in a ponytail and i dont see any bling but its just the 1st application.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (May 19, 2008)

This week John Frieda Glazes are BOGO at CVS.  I got the clear and the brunette.


----------



## Dayjoy (May 19, 2008)

Last night I mixed Sebastian Colourshines Brilliant Brown with Nexxus Humectress and the color didn't take like it did when I did the processes separately.  I'm mad!


----------



## chocolatethai (May 21, 2008)

bumping.....


----------



## MrsHouston (May 23, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> *OK, Here is a pic of my rinse concoctioin.  I used John Freida Glaze in Brunette & Clear with some OCT, left it on for 3 hours, rinsed and styled as usual:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So pretty...i like, i like.  

BTW, I finally went to that BSS on avondale in durham... man, that place was HUGE...thanks for the info.


----------



## MrsHouston (May 23, 2008)

neenee280 said:


> I was like, "should i post this...because we will go crazy!"  I was lookign for these alter *ego drops that makes your scalp feel soooooo minty* and came across that.  I was like, "hot dayum...why did I see this?"  I am goin to wait a few though....it's $30.  Lil pricey when I know what I can get with the CS.  LOL!



I just started using those drops this week.  It's definitely will become a staple of mine.  Another good scalp treatment is the cinnamon and rosemary oil...wow, it feels so good.


----------



## morehairplease (May 24, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> *OK, Here is a pic of my rinse concoctioin.  I used John Freida Glaze in Brunette & Clear with some OCT, left it on for 3 hours, rinsed and styled as usual:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



love this JLove! JLove are you natural or relaxed? 


ETA: JLove did you use the chestnut to espresso or the amber to maple?


----------



## lilsparkle825 (May 24, 2008)

Priestess said:


> This week John Frieda Glazes are BOGO at CVS.  I got the clear and the brunette.


me too! i returned the jazzings i bought.


----------



## JLove74 (May 24, 2008)

tishee said:


> love this JLove! JLove are you natural or relaxed?
> 
> 
> ETA: JLove did you use the chestnut to espresso or the amber to maple?



Thanks, Hon.  I'm natural.  I used Chestnut to Espresso.


----------



## gymfreak336 (May 24, 2008)

I just bought the John Frieda glazes, I got the clear and the brown.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (May 24, 2008)

I used the Brunette JF Color Glaze last week and I was amazed by the results. It definitely gave me the smoothest airdry ever and it seemed to thicken my hair and give it nice volume, body and shine plus subtle warm color. All from the 1st treatment. I was surprised at just how easy this product was to use and it wasn't the least bit messy. I did use gloves to apply it so it wouldn't stain my hands. Also this wasn't the least bit drying on my hair as other color products have been. Very impressed. I stocked up during the CVS BOGO sale. I can't wait to try the Clear one next as a pre-poo.


----------



## morehairplease (May 24, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> Thanks, Hon.  I'm natural.  I used Chestnut to Espresso.




thanks JLove!


----------



## Lady Esquire (May 24, 2008)

Priestess said:


> I used the Brunette JF Color Glaze last week and I was amazed by the results. It definitely gave me the smoothest airdry ever and it seemed to thicken my hair and give it nice volume, body and shine plus subtle warm color. All from the 1st treatment. I was surprised at just how easy this product was to use and it wasn't the least bit messy. I did use gloves to apply it so it wouldn't stain my hands. Also this wasn't the least bit drying on my hair as other color products have been. Very impressed. I stocked up during the CVS BOGO sale. I can't wait to try the Clear one next as a pre-poo.


 
I have been airdrying too and with the least amount of problems I have ever experienced.  The second time I used the clear mixed with the brunette, I did not use gloves and it stained my right hand.  So I know to always use gloves.   Walgreens had a sale a few weeks back and I bought 2 for about $15...not bad.  I have used it as a prepoo with condish...and the hair loves it.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (May 24, 2008)

LadyEsquire said:


> I have been airdrying too and with the least amount of problems I have ever experienced. The second time I used the clear mixed with the brunette, I did not use gloves and it stained my right hand. So I know to always use gloves.  Walgreens had a sale a few weeks back and I bought 2 for about $15...not bad. *I have used it as a prepoo with condish...and the hair loves it.*


 
question from someone who has never used rinse/glaze/anything non-damaging: does this not wash it out/ruin the effects? how does this method work, do you mix and leave on, then rinse out with conditioner or actually DC after you do this? i need to know more, my DC day is fast approaching!


----------



## LovelyLionessa (May 24, 2008)

LadyEsquire said:


> I have been airdrying too and with the least amount of problems I have ever experienced. The second time I used the clear mixed with the brunette, I did not use gloves and it stained my right hand. So I know to always use gloves.  Walgreens had a sale a few weeks back and I bought 2 for about $15...not bad. I have used it as a prepoo with condish...and the hair loves it.


 
It's amazing for airdring. I couldn't believe it, normally I have to apply Hollywood Beauty Castor Oil Treatment (castor oil based grease ) to add shine and smoothness after airdrying. I was able to skip using it!  I'm going to try mixing the Clear with conditioner tomorrow in a pre-poo. JF Color Glaze has been  at 1st sight for me.


----------



## Lady Esquire (May 26, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> question from someone who has never used rinse/glaze/anything non-damaging: does this not wash it out/ruin the effects? how does this method work, do you mix and leave on, then rinse out with conditioner or actually DC after you do this? i need to know more, my DC day is fast approaching!


 
I am experimenting too because rinses are new to me too. But this is what I did. 

I mixed the Brunette with the Clear - along with some Silicon Mix condish,
applied on dry hair for about 20-30 mins,
rinsed,
shampoo'd,
did a quick condish treatment with Fantasia One Minute Reconstructor while I showered,
rinsed,
then styled as usual.


----------



## Lady Esquire (May 30, 2008)

checked out jennifermd's fotki and she updated with some beautiful pics of her colorshowers in red.  now i am so friggin tempted.


----------



## BklynHeart (May 30, 2008)

I tried it with the dark brown Colourshowers Cellophane. My hair came out shiny, but that stuff rinsed out FAST!! It doesn't even look like I put a color in my hair. My stylist recommended that I put the color on first, then the conditioner.


----------



## Eisani (May 30, 2008)

BklynHeart said:


> I tried it with the dark brown Colourshowers Cellophane. My hair came out shiny, but that stuff rinsed out FAST!! It doesn't even look like I put a color in my hair. My stylist recommended that I *put the color on first, then the conditioner*.


 
This is how I do mine and it lasts a good while.


----------



## myronnie (May 30, 2008)

The trick to the john freida rinses is not mixing them but repetitive use if you really want some color..it's been two years and i still have a coppery color on my hair like i'm color treated. that's because the rinse deposits nonharmful iron oxides onto the hair and repetitive use builds up these oxides. so anybody really wanting to have permanent hair can get it but u hafta use it for like a month 2 times a week. and i did conditioner first but left it on under a shower cap for like 3 minutes.


----------



## BklynHeart (May 30, 2008)

Eisani said:


> This is how I do mine and it lasts a good while.


 
Ok, good to know!


----------



## LovelyLionessa (May 30, 2008)

I'm very impressed with the JF Brunette Color Glaze.  After only 3 uses my few strands of grey have been blended away.


----------



## Cleve_gryl (May 30, 2008)

Eisani said:


> This is how I do mine and it lasts a good while.


So...when you say rinse first then apply con...does that mean poo the hair, apply rinse, then apply a dc after rinsing out the color?  Or are you layering con on top of the rinse? 

I always clarify, apply rinse, rinse out then DC.  This still doesn't keep the color in my hair longer than 5 washes.


----------



## Dee-Licious (May 30, 2008)

it's ok to mix them, but you are not supposed to do a conditioner before you put on a rinse b/c it kinda blocks it


----------



## Eisani (May 30, 2008)

Cleve_gryl said:


> So...when you say rinse first then apply con...does that mean poo the hair, apply rinse, then apply a dc after rinsing out the color?  Or are you layering con on top of the rinse?
> 
> I always clarify, apply rinse  rinse,then DC.  This still doesn't keep the color in my hair longer than 5 washes.



I chelate, apply color and sit under dryer for 45 min-1 hr, rinse, use a moisturizing shampoo to get rid of stains on my scalp and around the edges, then DC.  As a general rule, rinses tend to lose their vibrancy faster if you're not processing w/heat-I don't know if that's what going on w/you or not.  It could just be that generally speaking, rinses tend to last 5-6 washes. I really don't know why my hair holds on to color so tough, but I usually see my roots growing out before the color fade is very noticeable (except on the collar of my shirts ), that's even w/cowashing almost daily. Another thing I noticed is the temperature of your water makes a difference.  If you use anything in the red family, your water s/b on the cooler side. The color molecules are larger and easier to slide off the hair in water that's too warm so as a general rule, I always wash in tepid water. Cold rinses help lay the cuticle down and hold on to more color too.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (May 31, 2008)

ok, i did this - i mixed the JF brunette and clear with kenra mc and DC'd with heat, then airdried in twists and woke up to the shiniest twistout i've ever had. the second time i used it i just used clear in the shower after cowashing but i think the shine i have today is a byproduct of the sabino mb more than the color glaze. i will use it again like i did the first time when i dc at the end of this coming week.


----------



## neenee280 (Jun 2, 2008)

MrsHouston said:


> I just started using those drops this week. It's definitely will become a staple of mine. *Another good scalp treatment is the cinnamon and rosemary oil...wow, it feels so good*.


 
Yeah I use my cinnamon mixture nightly.  I mix it with cinn, rosemary, garlic oil and moska or bear oil.  My hair loves it!!!


----------



## Dee-Licious (Jun 6, 2008)

john frieda clear glaze on cell at krogers for $7.99


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi ladies. I used my clear glaze today. Left on 30 minutes before washing. Did my normal routine and i was too lazy/busy to apply my leave in. A few hours later, my hair was so soft! I didnt use ANY products and i was debating whether to moisturize because i didnt want to weigh it down. I air dried, took hair out of ponytail and it fell/swooped like whooosssh!!

I had moisturize with seyani hair butter just to be safe. I think i will start doing this from now on!! Sorry castor oil, i will not be using you anymore except if i really have to!


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jun 21, 2008)

I did this tonight, I mixed the JF clear glaze with shescentit's fortifying mask for 1 hour. I didn't notice a change when my hair was wet but after I rollerset and dried my hair was so shiny! Like WOW!!!! I love it! Is it ok to do this once a week? How soon after getting hilights can I start doing these treatments?


----------



## MrsHouston (Jun 23, 2008)

I've used colorshowers also, but I decided to try another (cheapie) brand for summer since I co-wash more.  I tried Adore (Cinnamon $4.00) last week mixed with my conditioner...it was ok~, but I want to try it straight this week.  Can I in fact use it weekly??? I only see faint highlights in my hair.  I want to do it this Wednesday, so let me know guys...TIA


----------



## MrsHouston (Jun 23, 2008)

neenee280 said:


> Yeah I use my cinnamon mixture nightly.  *I mix it with cinn, rosemary, garlic oil and moska or bear oil*.  My hair loves it!!!



Wow neenee that sounds like a great recipe...never heard of moska oil. 

I bought some garlic oil for anticipated shedding (stopping bc's to get preggo soon).  Mine is supposed to be drunk, but I will add it to my scalp massage oil.


----------



## neenee280 (Jun 23, 2008)

MrsHouston said:


> Wow neenee that sounds like a great recipe...never heard of moska oil.
> 
> I bought some garlic oil for anticipated shedding (stopping bc's to get preggo soon). Mine is supposed to be drunk, but I will add it to my scalp massage oil.


 
Do it Mrs H!  I got my SO using it and he says it is closing his "sunroof"  My NG is crazy.  I think it is the best "growth" aide and will stick with it because it is natural.

I am going to be doing a color combo/relaxer on Thurs...pics to come!


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Jun 26, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> *OK, Here is a pic of my rinse concoctioin.  I used John Freida Glaze in Brunette & Clear with some OCT, left it on for 3 hours, rinsed and styled as usual:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lovely, though it looks more black than a brunette, or is that the camera?


----------



## Lady Esquire (Jul 8, 2008)

JLove, Eisani, Neenee, and all of my other rinsers....*what up*?!!!!! 

Ok, so why am I excited that my Adore Copper Red came in the mail today?  I swear, its the simple things that make my corny *** giddy.  

What should I expect?  I fell in love with John Frieda....so what's up with the Adore?  

Any concoctions?  How often do some of you ladies use Adore?

I will update you ladies with results.


----------



## Eisani (Jul 8, 2008)

LadyEsquire said:


> JLove, Eisani, Neenee, and all of my other rinsers....*what up*?!!!!!
> 
> Ok, so why am I excited that my Adore Copper Red came in the mail today?  I swear, its the simple things that make my corny *** giddy.
> 
> ...



Wut up doe, girly? Don't beat yourself up too much, I'm easily amused as well  I think it makes life easier.  Anyhoo, I've applied Adore on my sis and one of my friends hair (some kind of purple, can't remember the name) and they both like it.  It doesn't seem drying and the color builds over time w/more use.  I've gotten into the habit of mixing my colors w/a clear rinse.  Maybe it's just in my head, but it seems to make the color more vibrant.  I know w/red copper colors, you can always add a brown to tone it down, or a brighter red to brighten it. Oh yea, you do have gloves this time right? lachen:You don't wanna touch that beautiful baby w/"urnge" fingers. I just wanna take him home


----------



## neenee280 (Jul 9, 2008)

LadyEsquire said:


> JLove, Eisani, Neenee, and all of my other rinsers....*what up*?!!!!!
> 
> Ok, so why am I excited that my Adore Copper Red came in the mail today? I swear, its the simple things that make my corny *** giddy.
> 
> ...


 
Hey LadyE!

I havent used Adore in years.  I think I was looking for a replacement for my Rejuvatone BlueBlack and tried that and my color faded FAST.  But again, years ago.  Try it because I wanna see.    Copper Red sounds HOT!!!!!  

Congrats on your new heartbreaker!!!  Too cute!!!


----------



## neenee280 (Jul 9, 2008)

Eisani said:


> Wut up doe, girly? Don't beat yourself up too much, I'm easily amused as well  I think it makes life easier. Anyhoo, I've applied Adore on my sis and one of my friends hair (some kind of purple, can't remember the name) and they both like it. It doesn't seem drying and the color builds over time w/more use. I've gotten into the habit of mixing my colors w/a clear rinse. Maybe it's just in my head, but it seems to make the color more vibrant. I know w/red copper colors, you can always add a brown to tone it down, or a brighter red to brighten it. Oh yea, you do have gloves this time right? lachen:You don't wanna touch that beautiful baby w/"urnge" fingers. I just wanna take him home


 
My BFF was teasing me about my "urnge" hands when I was buying all that colorshowers in NY.  OH WELL because I know it only lasts a day or 2.


----------



## neenee280 (Jul 9, 2008)

oh yeah...btw...I relaxed and did a colorshowers combo on 6/27 (too hot too stretch!)-

Gold
Caraoco (i think that is how it is spelled)
Ginger 









I really miss my rojomissio. Those three didnt even make my color POP. But my hair felt good!


----------



## Eisani (Jul 9, 2008)

neenee280 said:


> My BFF was teasing me about my "urnge" hands when I was buying all that colorshowers in NY. OH WELL because I know it only lasts a day or 2.


 
I always seem to forget to put the gloves back on when it's time to rinse it out. Makes my fingernails look sick  BTW, I know it's not your beloved rojisimo, but your hair still looks good to me!


----------



## delp (Jul 9, 2008)

Does anyone Henna and do the clear rinse? 

I admit I have not read the entire thread...


----------



## SoSweet08 (Jul 9, 2008)

delp said:


> Does anyone Henna and do the clear rinse?
> 
> I admit I have not read the entire thread...


 

That's the same questions that I had. I think I read a while back that you shouldn't henna and do the rinse though.

I really want to try this but want to use henna as well 

Can anyone reccommend a product that will make your hair stronger and appear thicker (similar to henna), that can be used with this?


----------



## Eisani (Jul 9, 2008)

IDK, I've only used henna for conditioning purposes.  It's mixed like crazy, like 50 mg in 32 oz of cheapie conditioner infused w/amla, shikakai, EVOO, honey and EVCO.  I mix it and use immediately so there's no color release for about an hour w/o heat, rinse then f/u w/moisturizing poo and dc. You definitely get stronger, thicker hair. I will say. I only started doing this not too long ago and haven't done a rinse since May because I'm CWing so often so I'm not sure how it'll react w/a rinse.  Lemme see what I can find, if anything.

ETA: From hennaforhair.com...

*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Body art quality henna  can be used over commercial hair dye and other chemical residue in hair. 
[/FONT]*
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*Body art quality henna* does not have metallic salts, and can be applied over synthetic dyes!  How do you know if you've got body art quality henna?  Know your supplier!  Mehandi, and the other suppliers listed at Henna for Hair Suppliers have body art quality henna!  
[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]The only way to find out if YOUR henna will cooperate with YOUR chemical residue from synthetic hair products is to TRY SOME.  Harvest hair from your hairbrush, mix up a sample of henna and try it. What's in some henna products that reacts badly with synthetic hair dye?  Here's the low down and dirty about what's in some of these products![/FONT] 

Since rinses are usually ammonia-free, I don't see why there'd be a problem...reading this leads me to believe that henna over the rinse is what people tend to question, not rinse over henna. Definitely research!


----------



## Lady Esquire (Jul 9, 2008)

Eisani said:


> Wut up doe, girly? Don't beat yourself up too much, I'm easily amused as well  I think it makes life easier. Anyhoo, I've applied Adore on my sis and one of my friends hair (some kind of purple, can't remember the name) and they both like it. It doesn't seem drying and the color builds over time w/more use. I've gotten into the habit of mixing my colors w/a clear rinse. Maybe it's just in my head, but it seems to make the color more vibrant. I know w/red copper colors, you can always add a brown to tone it down, or a brighter red to brighten it. Oh yea, you do have gloves this time right? lachen:You don't wanna touch that beautiful baby w/"urnge" fingers. I just wanna take him home


 

Girl, I do need to run out and get some gloves, 'cause my finger nails are still stained from the JF brunette that I used weeks ago.   So yeah, I'm not tryna stain my new cutie pie _*"urnge"*_.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Jul 9, 2008)

neenee280 said:


> Hey LadyE!
> 
> I havent used Adore in years. I think I was looking for a replacement for my Rejuvatone BlueBlack and tried that and my color faded FAST. But again, years ago. Try it because I wanna see.  Copper Red sounds HOT!!!!!
> 
> Congrats on your new heartbreaker!!! Too cute!!!


 
I'm gonna post when I try it.  

I agree with Eisani, your color looks pretty, ma.  

And thanks for the congrats.


----------



## vkb247 (Jul 9, 2008)

neenee280 said:


> oh yeah...btw...I relaxed and did a colorshowers combo on 6/27 (too hot too stretch!)-
> 
> Gold
> Caraoco (i think that is how it is spelled)
> ...


 
^^^ That is a beautiful color! I am thinking about coloring and/or clear rinsing my hair. But is so dark and really hard to dye... 

Has anyone tried the Elasta rinses? Sorry if this ha already been asked


----------



## dannie (Jul 9, 2008)

LadyEsquire said:


> Dannie, I am glad to hear you had such nice results. What brand did you use?


 
I know I'm like 2 months late answering  

I use jazzing. I've been doing it the 1st week of every month since I lasted posted in this thread and I'm still impressed and very pleased!

Oh and your baby is adorable!!!


----------



## neenee280 (Jul 9, 2008)

Eisani said:


> *I always seem to forget to put the gloves back on when it's time to rinse it out.* Makes my fingernails look sick  BTW, I know it's not your beloved rojisimo, but your hair still looks good to me!


 
Same here.  Once I had to take the day off the next day because my hands were a lovely shade of blue when I used Jazzins Midnight Blue.    I went to the BSS and got "Color Off" and had to let my hands SOAK!  Now I always keep that stuff on standby although staining from Colorshowers is hardly as bad as Jazzin!

Thanks Girl!


----------



## neenee280 (Jul 9, 2008)

LadyEsquire said:


> I'm gonna post when I try it.
> 
> I agree with Eisani, your color looks pretty, ma.
> 
> And thanks for the congrats.


 
Thanks girl, I'll be looking for your pics!


----------



## neenee280 (Jul 9, 2008)

vkb247 said:


> ^^^ That is a beautiful color! I am thinking about coloring and/or clear rinsing my hair. But is so dark and really hard to dye...
> 
> Has anyone tried the Elasta rinses? Sorry if this ha already been asked


 
Thanks vkb!  have you tried to lighten you hair first (I use Dark and Lovely honey blonde real quick) and then use a color rinse?  That is the only way I get the red to show and I only do the top of my head.  

I never tried the Elasta rinses...


----------



## SelfStyled (Jul 9, 2008)

Okay ladies I feel like this is a support group- just thought I'd let you know I am in. I ordered colorshowers in Negro on Mon and dagnabbit it's here today.  I'm going to finish reading all the threads and will be back with ????- hopefull not too many. 

I was not prepared that Color Showers would smell so good. It smells exactly like Silicon Mix.


----------



## SelfStyled (Jul 9, 2008)

neenee280 said:


> oh yeah...btw...I relaxed and did a colorshowers combo on 6/27 (too hot too stretch!)-
> 
> Gold
> Caraoco (i think that is how it is spelled)
> ...


 

Wow- this combination came out awesome on you!!! Work it Mama!


----------



## SelfStyled (Jul 13, 2008)

I did the black color showers yesterday, and I am in love!!!! Thanks for starting this thread LE.  I was amazed at how much thicker my hair felt when I was done!  My hair felt a little hard after the treatment, but this went a way with just a quick in shower condition w/ AO Honeysuckle Rose.  My hair is 4a/b coarse with no natural shine, and my hair was literally blinging yesterday.  I still can't believe these results.  I am sold!


Do you all think, it would be okay to add a dollop of the negro color showers+a dollop of silicon mix (kinda like a henna gloss) and process for 30 minutes under the dryer- in 3 weeks?  I am a frequent cowasher, so I am not expecting this to last 6-8 weeks.


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Jul 13, 2008)

*I'm using Frederic Fekkai Clear Rinse. I love it. Sometimes I mix it into my deep conditioners. But, I prefer to use it on its own. My hair looks beautiful after. I want one for darker hair so I can keep my hair color in the summer. Any suggestions besides the dominican one? Any one ever use the John Frieda?*


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Jul 13, 2008)

Here you go! =D



bravenewgirl87 said:


> *I'm using Frederic Fekkai Clear Rinse. I love it. Sometimes I mix it into my deep conditioners. But, I prefer to use it on its own. My hair looks beautiful after. I want one for darker hair so I can keep my hair color in the summer. Any suggestions besides the dominican one? Any one ever use the John Frieda?*





JLove74 said:


> *OK, Here is a pic of my rinse concoctioin.  I used John Freida Glaze in Brunette & Clear with some OCT, left it on for 3 hours, rinsed and styled as usual:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Jul 13, 2008)

Keshieshimmer said:


> Here you go! =D


*
Very pretty! But, your hair has a slightly reddish tint. Is that because of your own hair color or what? 
disregard that last question.
*


----------



## Eisani (Jul 13, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> I did the black color showers yesterday, and I am in love!!!! Thanks for starting this thread LE.  I was amazed at how much thicker my hair felt when I was done!  My hair felt a little hard after the treatment, but this went a way with just a quick in shower condition w/ AO Honeysuckle Rose.  My hair is 4a/b coarse with no natural shine, and my hair was literally blinging yesterday.  I still can't believe these results.  I am sold!
> 
> 
> Do you all think, it would be okay to add a dollop of the negro color showers+a dollop of silicon mix (kinda like a henna gloss) and process for 30 minutes under the dryer- in 3 weeks?  I am a frequent cowasher, so I am not expecting this to last 6-8 weeks.




I'm glad you like it!! To answer your question, I think you s/b good  Especially w/frequent cowashes this sounds like a good idea.


----------



## SelfStyled (Jul 13, 2008)

Eisani said:


> I'm glad you like it!! To answer your question, I think you s/b good  Especially w/frequent cowashes this sounds like a good idea.


 

Thanks Mami!


----------



## bluevalentine (Jul 13, 2008)

neenee280 said:


> Thanks vkb! have you tried to lighten you hair first (I use Dark and Lovely honey blonde real quick) and then use a color rinse? That is the only way I get the red to show and I only do the top of my head.
> 
> I never tried the Elasta rinses...


 

i'm going to pretend like i didn't read this.....cause that color is awesome on u!

i don't need to be doing NOTHING to my hair right about now ...


----------



## wheezy807 (Jul 14, 2008)

I just received a $5 off coupon from roundbrushhair and decided to order 3 color showers cellophanes. I got the bright red (rojisimo), burgundy and grape. I'm gonna get a retouch at the end of this month and i planned to use the bright red. IMO, the black color showers is phenominial! The first one i tried was dark brown, it was ok but the color wasn't very pronounced. 
My black color showers


----------



## kandegirl (Jul 14, 2008)

Wheezy your black hair color to beautiful!!! I need to go ahead and order my black Colorshowers.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm interested in this so I'm subscribing...


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jul 19, 2008)

i love this thread for introducing me to rinses and glazes. when the jf glazes i have run out i will have to get the colorshowers; they have some beautiful colors and i love the way my hair feels after a DC with glaze in it. this will be my way to celebrate when i reach APL!


----------



## wheezy807 (Jul 19, 2008)

kandegirl said:


> Wheezy your black hair color to beautiful!!! I need to go ahead and order my black Colorshowers.


Thanks, yeah you should definitely go ahead and order it. I think you won't regret it.


----------



## neenee280 (Jul 21, 2008)

sweetface252 said:


> i'm going to pretend like i didn't read this.....cause that color is awesome on u!
> 
> i don't need to be doing NOTHING to my hair right about now ...


 
Thanks sweetface!  Girl, we are addicted to color in this thread.


----------



## neenee280 (Jul 21, 2008)

wheezy807 said:


> I just received a $5 off coupon from roundbrushhair and decided to order 3 color showers cellophanes. I got the bright red (rojisimo), burgundy and grape. I'm gonna get a retouch at the end of this month and i planned to use the bright red. IMO, the black color showers is phenominial! The first one i tried was dark brown, it was ok but the color wasn't very pronounced.
> My black color showers


 
Gimme that hair!  I have been itchin to go back to black for the past few days.  SIGH!!!!!!!!  I am going to hold out until sept when I give myself a fresh relaxer.  Your hair looks so nice!


----------



## bluevalentine (Jul 21, 2008)

wheezy807 said:


> I just received a $5 off coupon from roundbrushhair and decided to order 3 color showers cellophanes. I got the bright red (rojisimo), burgundy and grape. I'm gonna get a retouch at the end of this month and i planned to use the bright red. IMO, the black color showers is phenominial! The first one i tried was dark brown, it was ok but the color wasn't very pronounced.
> My black color showers


 
wow u have some beautiful lush hair! looks great


----------



## neenee280 (Jul 21, 2008)

I was bored a few fridays ago and my color was fading.  So I got to mixing.





The color came out like this.  I used Colorshower Marron (reddish brown)





The result - 





I was happy because it was back to my colors combo color.  I cowash at least 3xs a week so I am defiently going to do this more often.    Y'all are the TRUTH with adding color to conditioners!!!!!!


----------



## Lady Esquire (Aug 1, 2008)

hercules! hercules!  
beautiful !!!!



wheezy807 said:


> I just received a $5 off coupon from roundbrushhair and decided to order 3 color showers cellophanes. I got the bright red (rojisimo), burgundy and grape. I'm gonna get a retouch at the end of this month and i planned to use the bright red. IMO, the black color showers is phenominial! The first one i tried was dark brown, it was ok but the color wasn't very pronounced.
> My black color showers


----------



## myronnie (Aug 1, 2008)

I love cellophane and colorshowers!!!
If these didn't exist i would honestly get bored...i'm trying colorshowers grape and red next


----------



## AshMoBev (Aug 19, 2008)

Has anyone tried any of the gold series colorshowers???


----------



## wheezy807 (Aug 20, 2008)

Thank you ladies!!!


> I love cellophane and colorshowers!!!
> If these didn't exist i would honestly get bored...i'm trying colorshowers grape and red next


 The bright red is sooo wonderful and i also ordered grape. http://www.public.fotki.com/Wheezy807/2008/july/



> Has anyone tried any of the gold series colorshowers???


 The last meeting Ajoyfuljoy gave me her gold color showers but i have yet to try it. I'll make sure i take pics when i do.


----------



## neenee280 (Aug 21, 2008)

AshMoBev said:


> Has anyone tried any of the gold series colorshowers???


 
I only add gold to mixtures of other colors.  I never tried it by itself because my hair is dark and figure it wont show.  If you do it, take pics!


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Sep 12, 2008)

Does anyone know of a BSS in NYC where i can buy the color showers sold on roundhairbrushhair.com?


----------



## neenee280 (Sep 13, 2008)

eroberson said:


> Does anyone know of a BSS in NYC where i can buy the color showers sold on roundhairbrushhair.com?



I got some in Harlem but I forget the name of the store.  I know it was NOT the one next to the braid shop because they had the dustiest products.It was bright and clean on 125th street if that helps.erplexed


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 13, 2008)

I have always and will always love cellophanes!! They give my fine hair body, bounce, shine and rich vibrant color.....The henna crowd could not win me over due to my experience with cellophanes.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Sep 13, 2008)

i got a fresh touch up today and mixed Adore Cherry Red & Cinnamon. I will post pics soon. Im curious to see what color this will make.


----------



## wheezy807 (Sep 14, 2008)

eroberson said:


> i got a fresh touch up today and mixed Adore Cherry Red & Cinnamon. I will post pics soon. Im curious to see what color this will make.


 Sounds divine. Can't wait to see!



> I have always and will always love cellophanes!! They give my fine hair body, bounce, shine and rich vibrant color.....The henna crowd could not win me over due to my experience with cellophanes.


Me, too. Since getting my highlights this is the only semi permanent color i'm gonna let near my head. I'm afraid of henna, lol. I got a good thang going and i don't want to mess it up.


----------



## MonPetite (Sep 14, 2008)

For those who get such obvious color with color showers...do you have medium brown hair to begin with or can a cellophane REALLY transform naturally black hair that red or brown?

My hair is naturally JET black. My eyebrows can appear blue in strong light, my hair is that dark. Would these be a waste of time for me if I want obvious color change?


----------



## Eisani (Sep 14, 2008)

littlegoldlamb said:


> For those who get such obvious color with color showers...do you have medium brown hair to begin with or can a cellophane REALLY transform naturally black hair that red or brown? My hair is naturally JET black. My eyebrows can appear blue in strong light, my hair is that dark. Would these be a waste of time for me if I want obvious color change?


My hair is a VERY light brown/dirty blonde color so any rinse besides gold/blonde colors show up extra vibrant in my hair. If your hair is jet black I'm thinking u may end up with a very subtle tone which may only be visible in certain light. Think irridescence.


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Sep 15, 2008)

So is roundbrushhair or if you are lucky to live in NYC is the only place to aquire this stuff? I've been wanting to try Color Showers however the 18.00 price tag is not affordable for me at this time.


----------



## filthyfresh (Sep 15, 2008)

Keshieshimmer said:


> So is roundbrushhair or if you are lucky to live in NYC is the only place to aquire this stuff? I've been wanting to try Color Showers however the 18.00 price tag is not affordable for me at this time.



Try amazon.com & search for color showers or go to www.bluebeez.com. They have it for $15.95. That's about as good as it gets if you don't live in NYC. HTH.


----------



## fluffylocks (Sep 21, 2008)

Beyond the Zone Color JamZ  is the best clear rinse i've ever used so far.  Its called "clear shine" on the bottle.

I got it from Sallys. 

The other ones i've used are Adore, Jazzings, and John Frieda Glaze

The directions said after you color rinse and conditon to apply, and leave it in without rinsing...I did that after I colored my hair black and the shine was really really great. 

It says for next uses to apply after each shampoo. That was confusing to me because I didnt know if they ment to leave it in, or before deepconditioning and rinsing. I  did both, the shine was alittle better with leaving it in though.              

Jazzings didnt really do anything for me
Adore was okay
And John Frieda made my hair so detangled and soft, okay shine, but i got splits and limp looking hair really quick.


----------



## FreeNewMe (Oct 22, 2008)

I just read through this whole thing and y'all have me so PUMPED.  My eyes got a littly "misty" at NeeNee's color results...wow.

I'm going to the store to get JF in black and clear and wear that for the winter..but I'm in LOVE with color and haven't had it in 7 years b/c I used permanent and they were too harsh and I didn't think rinses would really do much.  So next summer I'm going to cop NeeNee's system with lightening the top for a few secs and then applying rinses.  I'm so excited..I can tell I'm about to become a consistent rinser.  YAY..thanks girls!!

Subscribing!!


----------



## neenee280 (Oct 22, 2008)

FreeNewMe said:


> I just read through this whole thing and y'all have me so PUMPED.  My eyes got a littly "misty" at NeeNee's color results...wow.
> 
> I'm going to the store to get JF in black and clear and wear that for the winter..but I'm in LOVE with color and haven't had it in 7 years b/c I used permanent and they were too harsh and I didn't think rinses would really do much.  So next summer I'm going to cop NeeNee's system with lightening the top for a few secs and then applying rinses. _* I'm so excited..I can tell I'm about to become a consistent rinser.*_  YAY..thanks girls!!
> 
> Subscribing!!



Welcome to the club Free.  

Yeah just lighten the hair for a few.  Not the suggested 20.    The color will POP with no problem.  

Sigh.  I am ready to be a redhead again.  But I have to wait awhile.


----------



## hurricane (Oct 22, 2008)

I like this thread. I'm subcribing. Right now I'm doing the ayurvedic thing. I've been wanting to henna but to be honest I don't think I want to mix up that stuff and leave it on my head for hours.

A co-worker has been using Beautiful by clairol, I really want to change the color of my dark hair that is brownish in the sun light. I want something like a cellophane or rinse that does not wash out
so soon or stain my pillows.


----------



## hurricane (Oct 22, 2008)

Cleve_gryl said:


> I love semi permanent rinses!! My brand of choice is the Clairol Beautiful collection that I buy at Sally's (bronze colored bottle).
> 
> I am a former henna head, and got tired of the red ends...I also got tired of all the work it took to do a henna gloss and refresh my grays . I love how easy rinses are, and I can change the color when the old one is gone! I do a rinse about once a month.


____________________________________________________________

Oohhhh...Girl.....This is right on time. I just made a post at the end of this thread. Anyway, I am doing the ayurverdic thing with the tea rinses. I want to color my hair. I do have some grey hairs. Okay I bought some Jamila henna. I haven's used it yet because I don't want to mix it and have it sitting on my head all day. A co-worker told me about the beautiful collection. Do you get a color change to the dark hair or just the highlighting of the grey? I would appreciate it if you would respond to this or send me a pm. Thanks.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm on a hide challenge but I have two big ole bottles of Cellophanes in my closet, black cherry and cinnamon.  I started doing Cellopanes back in 1982, I loved the way they made my hair shine and gave it body.  I also used to use a product call Luminize I think to lift my color like one or two shades and it would give my color that pop! 

This is a cool thread, I will definately be rocking the cellophanes when I come out of my hide my hair phase. I am glad you girls are on the case!!   
This thead rocks


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 22, 2008)

subscribing b/c I plan on using a rinse at my next retouch.


----------



## Honey-Dip (Oct 25, 2008)

Great post. I read the entire thing and I am going to order the black and the brown NOW!


----------



## natstar (Oct 25, 2008)

To add:  I bought colorshowers dark brown, bright red, grape, and black a while back and I love the shine and tint of color it gives to my 4a.4b natural hair.  Dark brown was ok but I couldn't see that much of a change.  Rojissimo (bright red) turned my hair a really dark pretty burgundy in the sunlight.  I can't wait to use the black and the grape.  Again the shine really is nice and it gives my natural  dark brown/off black color some depth.


----------



## wheezy807 (Oct 25, 2008)

natstar said:


> To add: I bought colorshowers dark brown, bright red, grape, and black a while back and I love the shine and tint of color it gives to my 4a.4b natural hair. Dark brown was ok but I couldn't see that much of a change. Rojissimo (bright red) turned my hair a really dark pretty burgundy in the sunlight. I can't wait to use the black and the grape. Again the shine really is nice and it gives my natural dark brown/off black color some depth.


Wow, great minds think alike. I've ordered all those colors, too. At the last meeting Ajoyfuljoy gave me her gold colorshowers, i also have honey and burgundy.


----------



## morehairplease (Dec 7, 2008)

............


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 7, 2008)

Cellophanes - I have three different colors and I swear by this. I'm not using this right now because I'm on a hide my hair challenge but I am going to do my first color this upcoming week.... 

This product is especially good for fine hair... it actually seals my cuticles and gives my hair more weight and shine of course....love the stuff!


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 7, 2008)

I've been using the John Frieda stuff ever since it came out.  I cannot use permanent color so this was how I got my color kicks.  The softening effects were a nice bonus, and it smells divine!


----------



## morehairplease (Dec 7, 2008)

cherezr said:


> I've been using the John Frieda stuff ever since it came out.  I cannot use permanent color so this was how I got my color kicks.  The softening effects were a nice bonus, and it smells divine!



This is great to hear. I am going to try the brunette one.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Dec 27, 2008)

Anyone have any experience with Adore rinses? I kinda on my own "shop your stash" challenge. I just found this bottle deep in the pj closet, I have the color cinnamon which I would like to use.


----------



## MuslimahTresses (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm so glad I found this thread. I'm ready to safely add a little color to my hair, I think


----------



## Sui Topi (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm planning to do one soon! A red color. Hopefully it will come out like wheezy807's in her old siggy with the curls. I think it's in her fotki also, but the one when she is wearing I think a green top or something lol.


----------



## Sui Topi (Feb 18, 2009)

So I bought Adore's Paprika today, but I'm thinking that it's not the color I was looking for. I wanted a brightish red that is more blue than orange if that makes sense, and this one is kinda tame. There is a picture of Leona2025 using it here:  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=320921&highlight=paprika . I'm not sure if I am going to keep it or not though.


----------



## wheezy807 (Feb 19, 2009)

Sui Topi said:


> I'm planning to do one soon! A red color. Hopefully it will come out like wheezy807's in her old siggy with the curls. I think it's in her fotki also, but the one when she is wearing I think a green top or something lol.


Yeah, that was Rojissimo (bright red) from roundbrushhair.com. Whatever you decide to do please post a pic. I would love to see your results.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 24, 2009)

Bumping and subscribing.
John Freida is discontinuing "Amber to Maple" color glaze. So naturally I went and bought 3 bottles of it.


----------



## Kurlee (Oct 4, 2009)

Eisani said:


> I've used colored cellophanes for the past 5 or 6 years and have never had a bad experience!  Love Color Showers.  Adore is probably the cheapest ($3.99 around my way). I've only used two; Sebastian and Color Showers.  Color Showers doesn't get all over your clothes like Sebastian.  I recolor whenever I feel like it, or when my roots tell me it's time! Based on another thread, I was thinking of buying clear and adding to some of my conditioners.


so it does run on clothes?


----------



## Kurlee (Oct 4, 2009)

bumping!!!!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 5, 2009)

Kurlee said:


> bumping!!!!


 I haven't seen Eisani in a loooong while. She may be on a hiatus.


----------



## Kurlee (Oct 5, 2009)

^^^^^^^^damn!


----------



## Kurlee (Oct 10, 2009)

bumpppppppppp


----------



## jazzyto (Oct 11, 2009)

bump!! bump


----------



## Kurlee (Oct 11, 2009)

anyone with any new info on clear rinses?  anyone still doing this?


----------



## R4L (Oct 13, 2009)

I had better results with the John Frieda over the color showers.  The color showers ended up staining my hands and my tub and didn't do all that much for my hair.  It did change the color but it didn't feel better.  After doing the John Frieda, no stained nails, no stained tub, and my hair didn't shed as much and looked better.


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 16, 2009)

bumping!!!!!


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 16, 2009)

used matrix prizms plus in clear and it is the shiizzzzzzz! Holy bling and super soft!


----------



## LadyLeoSmile (Nov 16, 2009)

My hair is kinda resistant to color, so I used to always get a cellophane just for some highlight (it only really showed in the sun), but this was back in the early 90s!  I had just given up on coloring my hair, because I have to either get it professionally done, or use the harsh kits to make it stick. 

I think I'll try a clear cellophane for shine and softness for now, becuase I colored my hair almost a year ago and I have color still.   

*goes back to read what the good ones were*


----------



## varaneka (Nov 16, 2009)

I've only used a clear glaze by John Frieda

When my roots start showing more, I'm going to start doing color showers so my hair doesn't get fried again


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Nov 16, 2009)

Redken Shades EQ...they have a ton of beautiful shades and they have different color formulas (gotta find the page) for what you want your outcome to look like. The shades are actually conditioning to your hair and it comes out very soft and super shiny. I can only imagine what the clear shade would look like. This is a demi-permanent, but it is also the #1 Salon rated brand in America.


----------



## dlove (Nov 23, 2009)

Does John Frieda Luminous color glaze cover gray?


----------



## Lady Esquire (Nov 23, 2009)

dlove said:


> Does John Frieda Luminous color glaze cover gray?


 
Not well, but there is some color deposit.

I have been using John Frieda frequently during the last few weeks of my relaxer stretch.  However, yesterday I bought Ion Color Brilliance Semi-Permanent Blackest Black (w/aloe vera, pro-vita B-5, silk protein, jojoba oil, and vitamin E).  

I've never tried it before but I do not have time for a Henna/Indigo application and I need something quick to cover grey, for Thanksgiving.  Anyone ever try this before?


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 24, 2009)

Bumping and subbing...I have used cellophanes since I was a kid and it really does wonders....I have tried John frieda twice but it cant compare to the sebastians...I wanna try colorshowers since its a cheaper alternative...cause 40 for some sebastians is really not a good look..and its hard for me to find it in brown tones...


----------



## LongTimeComing (Nov 24, 2009)

I used to get cellophanes all the time when I used to go to the beauty shop. They were made by Dudlet's though. I've done clear and a cherry color. i'm gonna go see if I can find the John Frieda clear. My hair needs some shine for NYE.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Nov 24, 2009)

subscribing

I want to find

a rich shiny blue black.
a rich shiny red


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 24, 2009)

dlove said:


> Does John Frieda Luminous color glaze cover gray?


I'm  using the older formula cellophane and it's sort of hit or miss at covering my grays especially in the front. (I miss my henna now...that's another story)

I am interested in a semi permanent peroxide free color that covers gray. Does a product like this exist? LOL


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Nov 29, 2009)

dlove said:


> Does John Frieda Luminous color glaze cover gray?


 


AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm using the older formula cellophane and it's sort of hit or miss at covering my grays especially in the front. (I miss my henna now...that's another story)
> 
> I am interested in a semi permanent peroxide free color that covers gray. Does a product like this exist? LOL


 
I used KISS Semi-Permanent rinse after my touch up a couple of weeks ago and was really impressed. This stuff covers grey waaaaay better than John Frieda. JF's Brunette shade gives me coppery red grays after multiple applications. KISS has better and more natural coverage with one application. It stains skin so you have to wipe it right away. I had some left on my scalp too but that came off with my next shampoo. Very good stuff though.


----------



## wheezy807 (Nov 29, 2009)

LovelyLionessa said:


> *I used KISS Semi-Permanent rinse after my touch up a couple of weeks ago and was really impressed. This stuff covers grey waaaaay better than John Frieda. *JF's Brunette shade gives me coppery red grays after multiple applications. KISS has better and more natural coverage with one application. It stains skin so you have to wipe it right away. I had some left on my scalp too but that came off with my next shampoo. Very good stuff though.


Where could i purchase this?


----------



## ElegantExotic (Feb 7, 2010)

I used Matrix Prizms Plus Clear this weekend and am extremely happy!

My hair is soft, shiny and smooth. I will definitely be adding it to my routine.

I would also like to try the latest Sebastian Laminates Cellophane in clear, as well as color in both the Matrix and Sebastian.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Mar 3, 2010)

Bumping...I'm going to finally try this weekend.


----------



## xcuzememiss (Mar 19, 2010)

im applying my clear Adore rinse today. I first did a moisturizing pre-poo. then I'm going to follow with the rinse mixed with a bit of Keracare Humecto. Hope it comes out BLINGY


----------



## ccd (Mar 29, 2010)

Forgot how much I loved doing rinses!!!  I wanted to perk things up and went looking for what I had:

Cellophane Ginger- Sebastian
Bano de colors- clear
JF Brunette Glaze

So after procrastinating yesterday -  I washed then put DC ( but I didn't rinse out an olive oil/ kholestral treatment until today)   I decided to do the Bano AND mix JF ( without reading this mind you)....what the heck. I had them and before I go getting anything else ( Lord knows I don't need.....I shoulda given that up for LEnt!  Dang!  ok sorry)

Welll OMMMMYyyyy  I rinse out the glaze and my hair is sooo silky soft, I didn't condition after   Opps well, I realized only after being under the dryer for 30 mins....   My rollerset went smooth,  my hair felt nice and soft but strong.....I can't WAIT to take the rollers out:creatures:creatures:creatures


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Jun 6, 2010)

I think I need to try this.  My stylist put one one 6 weeks ago when she did my hair for my wedding and it was beauitful, shiny, snd swinging (but I attributed that to her straightening skills).  Now my hair is looking pretty dull and since I'm going a lil gray, it maybe time to try a lil color.  
I have one question though.  Since cellophanes coat the hair, how you you get moisture in?  Has anyone had trouble with dryness after prolonged use? Finally, how often is too often to apply cellophanes/color rinses? (once a week, bi-weekly, monthly?)  TIA


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Jun 6, 2010)

And Subscribing


----------



## candigyrl0830 (Jun 7, 2010)

Forgive me if this question has already been answered but this is a pretty long thread. So these clear rinses and clear cellophanes will NOT adversely affect my hair if it has already been color treated (several months ago)?????  By adversely affect I mean tint my existing color or damage my hair by overprocessing it.  I am seriously considering trying something like this for my transitioning hair.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jun 7, 2010)

I just did the sebastians cellophane in red brunette yesterday and it was pretty annoying to do I have yet to see how it came out....hope I like it!

I think I'll go with Wella or Colorshowers in the future though.


----------



## candigyrl0830 (Jun 7, 2010)

bumping for responses...


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Jun 7, 2010)

Also bumping for responses (*Does the "coating" affect moisture retention?)*


----------



## candigyrl0830 (Jun 7, 2010)

bumping again... come on guys help me out.. PLEEEEEASE!


----------



## clever (Jun 7, 2010)

angiet1985 said:


> Also bumping for responses (*Does the "coating" affect moisture retention?)*


nope...I clarify regularly though..


----------



## LadyPBC (Aug 5, 2010)

bumping and subscribing - want a somewhat healthy alternative to henna


----------



## IzleyLee (Nov 27, 2010)

*L'oreal Healthy Look Semi-Perm & Sebastian Cello's (Long)*

This is my first post on LHCF after stalking the site since discovering Macherieamour's helpful tips back in the day! I wanted to add my 2cents about my experience with semi-perms & cello's.  

Having used cello's for about a decade, I loved em'! They colored my gray strands (started graying at 21), didn't harm my hair & added a nice color & shine as he would custom-blend it for me. Switched to a new stylist after a decade of loyal visits (another story for another time) but she wasn't familiar with cello's & convinced me demi was the same thing & didn't harm the hair. Initially, I liked the results but I started to question it's "gentleness" after experiencing breakage & dryness over time. Back fact - I was diagnosed with PCOS in 06 & lost a ton of hair in 07 & it hasn't been the same since so I wasn't sure if the issues with my hair were due to the demi or a flare-up of PCOS. Either way, her protein treatments were not helping & after a time mix-up caused me to miss an appointment, I came across an AMAZING stylist near me & feel as though I finally found the one! : ) I'm back to cello's now & she educated me on the real difference & harm that can come from demi's. So cello's it is for me - she uses Sebastian btw (red brunette). 

Side note - Prior to finding my current stylist, I had my hair done only for relaxer touch-ups (every 6-8 weeks) or special occasions. Once I started to question the demi color, I decided to try an at-home process & opted for L'oreal's Healthy Look Creme Gloss Color in 4G - Dark Golden Brown. The fact that it says "10MIN" on the box peaked my interest. I write reviews for publication so here's my take on it: 

I haven't colored my hair at home for over a decade after my stylist said my use of Clairol's Natural Instincts resulted in a streaky, red mess. I'd have to agree, it was not pretty. So, I've gotten cellophane's or demi-permanent color every since but I'm stretching out my time between relaxers to give my hair a break, which means I'm going longer without my normal color touch-ups as well. As anyone with 'silver highlights' can tell you, those buggers wait for no one much less my choice to delay my next touch-up. I started to grow weary of people staring at my hair pretending not to notice the grey strands peeking out. I'm only 35 & still somewhat vain, so I had to do something. Came across an ad for Healthy Look while reading "In Style", checked the reviews before taking the plunge & decided 'why not'. I purchased 4G - Dark Golden Brown/ Golden Chocolate & couldn't wait to try it! 10 minutes? I was sold!

It was easy to apply, much easier than Natural Instincts from what I remember. I followed the instructions tho based around my hairline w/ vaseline, yes, vaseline. I left the color on longer than 10 minutes, because it took longer to separate each section & apply the color. I used a color applicator brush from Sally's to rub it into the roots & my hands (glove covered of course) to pull it through to my ends. Rinsed, conditioned & styled as normal. LOVE the results, covered all my gray flawlessly! The conditioner smells DIVINE, best I've ever used & my hair had shine & was less dry once I finished.

I will definitely buy it again, it darkened my hair from a med brown to a chocolate shade & I couldn't be happier with this cost efficient result.

** I do wish they sold the conditioner solo. Why not? I'll never understand! I kept the left over though the instructions state to toss it or could explode. It hasn't, but I'm sure that's more of a marketing ploy to get you to buy more sooner than necessary. I have a lot of hair & used a lot of the dye but still had some left so I'm happy with that too!


----------



## Lady Esquire (Nov 27, 2010)

Good post. I haven't done a cellophane in a while.  I stretch my relaxer too and about 6-8 weeks post, I start to have greys around the hairline.  I might try the Natural Instincts.


----------



## SelfStyled (Nov 27, 2010)

Great Post Izley!

I tried Ion Brilliance my last wash and I really prefer Color Showers so much more.

I found the IB to be runny, and it did not give me as much shine as Color Showers, plus it made my hair hard and dryer and seemed like it activated my shedding.


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 16, 2011)

doing zee bump.....


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 27, 2011)

Has anyone tried L'oreal Healthy Look Creme Gloss ? I was searching google for reviews and found this old thread


----------



## Eisani (Sep 21, 2011)

Lots of good info in this thread.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Oct 27, 2011)

Bumping

When using clear rinses do I deep condition before or after the rinse. Since they coat the strands will it keep the dc from taking??


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Oct 27, 2011)

Do it before. The moisturizing molecules from conditioners will make it harder for the rinse to take.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using SPH-M820-BST


----------



## halee_J (Oct 27, 2011)

I've been using clear rinses for more than a year and I love them  My fave brands are John Freida and Adore.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## blessed7777 (May 6, 2012)

bumping


----------



## Raspberry (May 6, 2012)

Bought John Freida Clear Shine Glaze yesterday, this thread has me so pumped to use it  I'll try the pre-wash treatment method tomorrow.


----------



## Smiley79 (May 7, 2012)

I saw the thread about mixing clear rinse/cellophane with deep conditioner...then I saw Majormusthaves post about doing this as well; her hair stays gorgeous.
http://www.majormusthaves.com/blog/2010/11/29/you-got-something-all-the-girls-want.html

Well Im so glad I found this thread; It seems like Adore and Color Showers are the most popular.


----------



## browneyes09 (May 7, 2012)

Rasperry, where did you purchase.  The only thing I can find near me is the John Freida foam.


----------



## Raspberry (May 7, 2012)

browneyes09 said:


> Rasperry, where did you purchase.  The only thing I can find near me is the John Freida foam.


browneyes09 I got it at a Wegman's but I bet you can find it at Target, Walgreen's or RiteAid too.


----------



## yardyspice (May 7, 2012)

Oh no I'm getting sucked in!  

Naturals who use cellophanes, does it reduce tangling and ssks?


----------



## Satya_R (Jul 16, 2012)

Buump.....


----------



## BBritdenise (Jul 16, 2012)

For me it makes my hair feel thicker stronger and softer. And I get a lot less breakage an easier detangling. I'm about to do a clear cellophane now


----------



## halee_J (Jul 16, 2012)

Haven't done one of these for a few months now, gotta get back to this. I had good results mixing Adore clear rinse with my DC weekly. Softer, sleeker, easier to detangle hair.


----------



## Golden75 (Jul 16, 2012)

halee_J said:


> Haven't done one of these for a few months now, gotta get back to this. I had good results mixing Adore clear rinse with my DC weekly. Softer, sleeker, easier to detangle hair.


 
halee_J - Can you give an approx ratio of rinse to DC? TIA

Been meaning to try this.


----------



## halee_J (Jul 16, 2012)

Golden75 its really an approximation because I am an eyeballer :

*For every handful of conditioner:*






*I add this much rinse (about a silver dollar sized):*





ETA: I mix them together and apply to hair.

HTH


----------



## Golden75 (Jul 16, 2012)

halee_J - I'm an eyeballer too - that's why I didn't ask for exact measurements - So thank you, that helps alot.

I read this thread awhile back and forgot most it- do you apply DC, then rinse on top or mix them to together, apply all at once. TIA


----------



## halee_J (Jul 16, 2012)

Golden75 I mix them together


----------



## Arian (Jul 16, 2012)

What's the best one nowadays?  Is it still the Adore brand?

I want to purchase black to give my jet black perm color a fresh look. I also want to purchase some clear too.


----------



## Satya_R (Jul 16, 2012)

Do the Cellophanes help at all with curl definition? 
I've found some great moisturizing products and my hair is uber soft but I'm lacking the def. I want.


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jul 16, 2012)

I just started doing clear semi-permenent dye (NOT rinse since im low-porosity)....im wondering how often i can do it?.. since it is DYE, is monthly to much? What do you girls think?....


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jul 16, 2012)

Satya_R said:


> Do the Cellophanes help at all with curl definition?
> I've found some great moisturizing products and my hair is uber soft but I'm lacking the def. I want.


 I have heard for some it does


----------



## hothair (Jul 16, 2012)

LightEyedMami said:


> I just started doing clear semi-permenent dye (NOT rinse since im low-porosity)....im wondering how often i can do it?.. since it is DYE, is monthly to much? What do you girls think?....



I wouldn't do a semi perm earlier than 8 weeks apart. You can use the John frieda cellophanes in between I colour at most every 3 months


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jul 16, 2012)

hothair said:


> I wouldn't do a semi perm earlier than 8 weeks apart. You can use the John frieda cellophanes in between I colour at most every 3 months


 good to know! Thank you


----------



## Satya_R (Jul 17, 2012)

So where do I get these things lol???
I spent allll day today looking for them in the beauty supply stores in the Mall, The Salon Product Stores, Target, Wal-Mart.....
Bleh  
Are they all at Sally's? It was closed by the time I got the bright idea to stop in :/


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Oct 8, 2013)

bump bump bump

anybody still using cellophanes?? I just bought some Adore ones in purple rage and indigo blue.


----------



## Arian (Apr 2, 2014)

Can I use a protein treatment and a cellophane at the same time?  I have the ColorShowers brand and I notice that it already has keratin in it.  I am trying to give my hair a good dose of strength and moisture, along with a little bit of color.


----------



## Sosa (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm going to try this cellophane glaze thing. I'm leaning towards JohnFrieda (because I think it would be easier to find), but I wonder which is best for natural 4b hair. ????


----------



## ilong (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm researching cellophanes and clear rinses for shine.  Colorshowers seems to be the fav on this thread and Sebastian's on other threads.

Sebastian is pricey but if it's longer lasting it may be worth it.  Decisions, decisions, decisions.


----------



## acapnleo (Mar 20, 2016)

Bump... 

Anyone still using cellophane??


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Mar 21, 2016)

I would love to use a clear cellophane. It I e only seen the results I've desired once, but that was years ago


----------



## ajargon02 (Mar 21, 2016)

I use sebastian cellophane in red.  I love it to refresh my color.  I make sure to do a protein tx at least 2 wks before I use the cellophane and make sure to moisture dc till I use the color and after the color to maintain my moisture levels.


----------



## ajargon02 (Mar 24, 2016)

Satya_R said:


> Do the Cellophanes help at all with curl definition?
> I've found some great moisturizing products and my hair is uber soft but I'm lacking the def. I want.


Not that I have noticed. Cellophanes do not contain ammonia or peroxide so it will not change your texture like commercial permanent color might


----------



## lesedi (Apr 22, 2016)

Does anyone still use these? I'm thinking of changing up my TWA


----------



## ava2 (Jul 30, 2016)

Bumping... Anyone still mixing DC and cellophanes/rinses? 

What are you using these days?


----------



## ajargon02 (Aug 3, 2016)

I also use sebastian cellophane in red. I am refreshing my color as we speak.  The only thing about it, is that it bleeds a bit. So today, I will make sure to rinse for 10 min or so.  I can't ever get the water to rinse clear all the way. I just stop when it's light pink and that's at the 8-10 min mark.
Usually it takes  3-4 washings for me to get my hair to stop bleeding. The color is gentle and does stay though for the most part.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 22, 2020)

Bump


----------



## HappyAtLast (May 27, 2021)

Can anyone recommend a cellphone that will give shine plus cover gray?


----------

